# Battle of the buff mutherfukers (aka inter gym ginge war)



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Last night at the gym i got in a bit of a battle that i felt i had to share with you,Rams and i were due in to do shoulders and biceps.

Was a typical Tuesday night,loaded with teams of bicep boys,matching vests and smooth metrosexual spikey hair do's,congratulating each other with gangsta handshakes everytime they managed to complete a set of 60kg bench press with half reps:cursing:

So anyway,Rams and i had our usual preworkout chat,admired each others crotch bulge,gulped down some cheap generic supermarket 'zade and headed out onto the gym floor.

Now unusually for me last night i had on my (Extreme Nutrition tm) hoodie beginning the workout instead of the usual spray on from mothercare,thing was see,i wasnt feeling my usual alpha self due to having fasted the night before for an operation i thought i was supposed to be getting that day but ended up not,so i was feeling flat,guns were shrinking down to the 19'' mark due to lack of food,pretty BETA for a god i do admit.

We started on seated shoulder press machine,the plastic spastic Rams had a markedly larger presence,more so than normal,the first pangs of insecurity were beginning to creep in.....stuck a cple of 20kg plates with a pin onto the 126kg stack on the machine,the plates looked precarious so decided to ask the nearest mortal i could to hold onto the plates so that 1- he would stop the plates falling off and 2- he would be reminded of his lesser man state as he watched my power in action.

4 and 3/4 reps.

Feeling suitably hench i stepped off the machine and let Rams do his thing.

Then it happened.

Thinking back,really,i should have known that something was about to go down at that point,but the sheer disgust i had blinded me.

Rams pounded out 5 and 3/4 reps.

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

WTF!!!!

As he recovered from his set by eating doughnuts i gave him the token 'good set mate,that was some power there' but it was monotone,i was taken aback,Weeman's not used to being bridesmaid to anyone in this gym,no way princess.

We go over to the dumbells and begin to bang out some lateral raises,of late i have been getting rather strong on this movement and was looking to top out with a decent weight.

Rams put down his KFC zinger burger and started a warm up set,as he was doing so i happened to glance over to the sign in table,i clocked another metro signing in,beenie on,standard black vest (it is Autumn almost so the vests change from white to black) looked fairly lean with minimal muscle........but then for some reason my ginga sense started tingling....beside him was his training partner,had the face of a young Yates,looked to be sporting some lumps under his training sweatshirt....then i noticed his hair,dark tho it was.............. he was unmistakably a fellow ginger:eek:

I composed myself.

Nothing to panic about i tell myself.

If only i knew what was about to happen. :blink:

Pumped out the 60lb bells for lateral raises,nice n strict and making noises like a Stagecoach bus's airbrakes on every rep so it was clear THIS gym was my area,it's what hench ginges do to ward off other hench ginges scouting out their area.

But this other fker wasnt having it,he swaggered on thru the gym peeling off his sweatshirt as he went making his way to the lat pulldowns,a CLEAR fkn act of defiance and sign of ALPHA,he even had the designer 'oops my t shirt seems to have an 8 inch wide hole in the trap/upper pec area,i must have moths' hole in his t shirt.

I thought i obviously must be hallucinating,i made small talk with Rams whilst acting like i wasnt shaken by the goings on.....only i end up trailing off midsentence whilst talking about how good my arms look because i noticed the meticulous mong checking out my competition in the mirror,flicking his eyes from the 'new' ginges torso and mine.....i look at Rams,he looks back at me,cocks an eyebrow and whilst eating his BK Angus burger has a 'your about to get pwned' smirk on his face.

I try to put it out of my head for a bit,still covered up in my (Extreme Nutrition tm) hoodie we superset upright rows with the rear delt machine,the whole time i'm trying to ignore this other ginger anomoly,but he wasnt going away,he was getting more and more pumped....each time i walked passed autistic boy Rams to superset he had a wry smirk that could just about be made out on his face covered in dried in chocolate.

'fuk this' i thought to myself,before we started on biceps i made an excuse to go to the toilet and slipped into the changing room where my Transformers gym bag is.

I had to think quick,i scooped up some gym dust from the floor,half a mars bar,17 dbol tabs,a picture of Ron Coleman and 20ml of my own urine,i crumble all the ingredients up and using the battery from my mobile phone and a lighter i cook it up in my urine,i grab my (Extreme Nutrition Pro-6 tm) shake and mix it all together and down it.

Within seconds i can feel it,everything is expanding a full half inch within 30 seconds,i take off the (Extreme Nutrition tm) hoodie and step back out onto the floor,ready for war......

ssssssssssssssssssssSSSHBOOOOOOOOOOOOOM *LAT FLARE*

I rock on out and get ready to arm the cannons.

Before i even begin to do a warm up set of dumbell curls WHAP i'm caught off gaurd by the demi-ginge being admired by the guy i prepped to win the junior scottish circuit last year.....that was fkn low,Weeman hadnt even taken his pythons off the safety switch yet and that underhanded mutherfuker was mopping up my fanbase:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

To make matters worse **** boy Rams couldnt wait to point out the fact that the guy had already played pied piper to almost a half dozen other bicep boys whilst i had been in the changing room,at least i think thats what he was saying but it was hard to make out in between him putting Domino's pizza extra thick crust meat feast pizza slices into his mouth,this sh1t was getting out of hand!

I got on the bench and started to crank out some curls,during the set the guy walks over,directly beside me AND GETS HIS FKN MATE TO CHECK OUT HOW GOOD HE IS LOOKIN IN THE MIRROR!!!

(at least thats what i saw in my head,in actuality he was asking a comittee member how much it was to join)

I look at Rams,he puts down his kebab shop munch box and spatters out a laugh.

Its on.

i drag the bench i am using over to within 2ft of the wannabe hench,aligned with the mirror.........

* BOOOOMsssssshBOOOOOMsshhhhhBOOOOMssshhhhBOOOOOOOOO M*

I fkn piston out some incline hammers,bicep boys clear on the other side of the gym fall to the floor when they look round and see my guns in action,Rams begins puking up 4 of the 19 meals he has had that day 'yeeeeaaah baby' i hear in my head 'its aaaall good'

I stand up from my set,pipes swollen to skin graft needing proportions,i take pity on the mirror and merrily throw it a hands clasped most muscular as i fear a double bi shot might actually shatter the glass.

I look over,i stumble back and fall into a seated position on the bench,the fkn demi-ginge is still standing and not only that is retorting with a hole filled t shirt clad body full of (smaller than me) cut muscle!!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing:

This ,as you would expect,isnt the norm,i can feel a sweat starting,and a little blood trickle from my bum.

Drastic measures needed to be taken,last resort,i had a pocket full of cadburys fudge,normally yes,one finger is enough to give a boy a treat,but this occasion was gner need consumption of the multipack to make it thru to the other side.

(click play then read on)






I turn my back to everyone and rapidly eat the fudge mutlipack,5 fkn fingers in 67 seconds,i knew it was gner take me near to my MA2 (Musclular Awesomisity) red line but in my depleted and challenged state i needed to take desperate measures,yes perhaps i was risking not being able to cope with my post workout anal ransacking i usually recieve from Rams but i saw no other way,this guy was giving me a hard run.

The effect was immediate.

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM (ziiiiiiing) i fire a single blood engorged bicep shot past the demi ginges head,it sends him spinning,as he turns back toward me he hooks the bottom of his t shirt in his thumb and lifts and exposes cut abb shot (swwwwwwwwwwwwzzzzzzzzz) i body swerve away from the retaliation into a twisting double bi,kneeling on floor whilst flicking him a perfectly waxed eyebrow cold stare over my delt.....that blow hurt him.....he reeled back,losing footing,his training partner dove threw the air in slow mo and sacrificed his cool composure as he squeeled like a 4 year old girl to hold his hero in the air......unfortunately for the metrosexual training partner that was the undoing for the demi-ginge as he held him in the perfect position,open and unable to defend my killer pose.....the 4 pose death blow.

side quarter to the left (*thwip*)side chest(*whooooomp*)twisting side single bi(*pow*)back into side tricep(*BOOOOOOOOOM*) quad shake with most muscular.

It was over.

The dust settled,the metro sexual training partner scooped him up best he could and hobbled.weeping,into the changing room with demi-ginge twitching in his arms,rapidly trying to cloth him in a fleece and jacket to prevent any further posedown onslaught from me.

I looked over at Rams,the victory had stunned him into silence,he didnt even have a single piece of food in his mouth......he looked back at me,and with a mixture of disbelief and pride welling in his eyes he put his hand in his back pocket and offered me his post workout caramel McFlurry as a sort of silent apology for doubting me.

I do admit,its tought me a lesson,never again shall i step into my gym again feeling anything less than superhench,it was almost the end for Weeman as you know him,luckily my sheer awesomness pulled me through yet again,to fight another day amongst the wannabe's and bicep boys,just for you guys,just for you


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

haha perfect read after a hard day at work


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Demi-ginge.

One of those "oh no you di'nt" moments.

I bow to you Weeman. A valuable lesson learnt, true ALPHA is not only a state of mind, it is a responsibilty.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

pmsl fantastic :lol:

And about 90% factually correct although I doubt anyone will believe that :lol: :lol: :lol:

He did look good Brian, I mean, I could sense a dusruption in the force with the two of you occupying the same space - good lookin' cnt as well, for a ginge I mean...


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

ROFL!!!!! fkin classic weeman!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I just read the whole lot and played the music and everything :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cunny Funt.....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lmfao! how long did that take to write?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

fcuking hilarious wee...loved it,proper good piece of writing,with loads of humour...repped your balboa a*se...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

DanJ said:


> :lol: :lol: Demi-ginge.
> 
> One of those "oh no you di'nt" moments.
> 
> I bow to you Weeman. A valuable lesson learnt, true ALPHA is not only a state of mind, it is a responsibilty.


with great henchity comes great responsibility:lol:



rs007 said:


> pmsl fantastic :lol:
> 
> And about 90% factually correct although I doubt anyone will believe that :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He did look good Brian, I mean, I could sense a dusruption in the force with the two of you occupying the same space - good lookin' cnt as well, for a ginge I mean...


lol yeah i honestly admit the guy did look really good,in fact awesome (you see if i say things like that others will think it was an even greater victory:lol: )

lol seriously tho he really did look good,hats off to the guy as he was carrying decent size and looked really really lean,shame the other guys in the gym cant follow in his footsteps they would do themselves a favour!



WRT said:


> Lmfao! how long did that take to write?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


about half an hour lol yeah you would think i should have better things to do with my time,but c'mon,i am talking about myself after all and i'm a master on that subject:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Funny stuff weeman!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

russforever said:


> haha perfect read after a hard day at work





kitt81 said:


> ROFL!!!!! fkin classic weeman!!!


lol thanks,but you've no idea how factual most of it is!



GHS said:


> I just read the whole lot and played the music and everything :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cunny Funt.....


hey the music is an integral part,it drives home just how much of a victory it was:laugh:



anabolic ant said:


> fcuking hilarious wee...loved it,proper good piece of writing,with loads of humour...repped your balboa a*se...


mate,i am so rocky'd up from it that i have been out chasing my neighbours chickens trying to catch them just in case i'm caught off guard again!!! (lmao that actually is part true and another story in itself lol)


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

fcuk clubber lang,ivan and tommy gun...its all about getting balboa'd up...as long as you got adrian in your corner,the world is your oyster...outgunnem,out pose em,outsmart em..just put em out bro!!!!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

LMFAO, the funniest post I've ever read since joining here, reps to you ginge and your Alphaness.

/me bows in your presence


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

It would normally pain me to post pics of myself in this state,but i felt it was needed to drive home just what lengths i am willing to go to defending my henchity.

This was the state i spent most of the night lying in after the above took place.

Thats intensity.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> It would normally pain me to post pics of myself in this state,but i felt it was needed to drive home just what lengths i am willing to go to defending my henchity.
> 
> This was the state i spent most of the night lying in after the above took place.
> 
> Thats intensity.


nutter! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

PMSL my face is actually sore off laughing :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Best...post...ever! Absolutely brilliant read!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

laughing?!?! humour?!?!! i was being serious you cvnts!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

A good looking ginger ? Better than Boris ? I'm interested!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

FUking LOLOLOLOL...

Just read it....fking Ramsey must be a pie monster ATM with the slagging he got


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

Is that ginger nostril hair I spy in one of those pics!?! :cursing:

LMFAO at that post Weeman, poor dan05 will have to work hard to keep his spot in the top 10 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I want to know if the demi ginge had a nice p!ssy aroma or was he the kind that has a nasty stale ammonia stench?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

****ing awesome read man


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn, i just wish i was there to add a third dimension to the good looking ging war.

Oh actully its best i wasn't, perhaps the outcome may of ruined you weeman lol.,.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Damn, i just wish i was there to add a third dimension to the good looking ging war.
> 
> Oh actully its best i wasn't, perhaps the outcome may of ruined you weeman lol.,.


We've got a ginge limit in our gym anyway, no more than 2 allowed on the training floor at any one time, even got seperate (and not as nice) benches, toilets, changing rooms for "coloured". So as they say around these parts - you'd have been on to plums mate.

You cant take your eye off these ginger cnts people, give em an inch and they take a mile - next thing you know they will even be wanting to sit anywhere they goddamn like on busses :cursing:

Not on my fkng sh1ft


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I think there is now a place for an anti aparthied movement on this site for this facism against us ginger mo fo's. We've got rights you know. There's gingas out in Afganistan right now i'd wager risking there lives for all you ginger hating swine.

GINGER

GINGER

GINGER

GINGER

GINGER


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

That is the single best post i have ever come across on this forum.....or in fact my life, you should make it into a film


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

lmao you sir are mental!!!=))


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Terra Firma said:


> Is that ginger nostril hair I spy in one of those pics!?! :cursing:


its the bane of my life:cursing: :cursing: (and its turning grey!!)



dixie normus said:


> I want to know if the demi ginge had a nice p!ssy aroma or was he the kind that has a nasty stale ammonia stench?


see that was the odd thing,he didnt have the aroma,thats part of the reason why i was thrown off and didnt detect him the instant he walked thru the door,a rumour has been spreading thru the ginga jungle about this new breed,he's a genetic hybrid of ginger and brunette,he has all the undeniable traits physically of ginge,but yet he doesnt smell and is actually good looking.

You can understand why i took aversion to him,me being a pure breed and all.



nibbsey said:


> Damn, i just wish i was there to add a third dimension to the good looking ging war.
> 
> Oh actully its best i wasn't, perhaps the outcome may of ruined you weeman lol.,.


Mate,not on,its bad enough that although the demi-ginge was smaller than me he indeed was in better condition than me,which was ultimatley his own undoing in the end as an offseason weeman has infinite energy to posedown with,whereas the demi-ginge's tank was already half empty due to his attempt at intimidation tactics aimed at me earlier in the workout,a rookie mistake really.

Last thing i would have needed was you turning up,in better nik than me AND bigger,no way baby,fuk that.



rs007 said:


> We've got a ginge limit in our gym anyway, no more than 2 allowed on the training floor at any one time, even got seperate (and not as nice) benches, toilets, changing rooms for "coloured". So as they say around these parts - you'd have been on to plums mate.
> 
> You cant take your eye off these ginger cnts people, give em an inch and they take a mile - next thing you know they will even be wanting to sit anywhere they goddamn like on busses :cursing:
> 
> Not on my fkng sh1ft


This is true,we have our own (algy stained) water tap (located outside on the gym wall connected to the overflow) our changing room has freshly p1ssed in baby nappies put in each day so that we dont feel like fish out of water,theres even a ginger segregation line up one side of the gym where we are made to stand in between our sets on workouts so we dont hurt others eyes,the only reason they let us in the gym with normal haired people is because the guys claim we save the place a small fortune in smelling salts,i think thats probably the only reason that they dont hand us over to the GKK (Ginga Klux Klan).


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol ginger people


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

cant believe you went to all that trouble to write that. but im glad u did. funy as fvck


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

weeman said:


> see that was the odd thing,he didnt have the aroma,thats part of the reason why i was thrown off and didnt detect him the instant he walked thru the door,a rumour has been spreading thru the ginga jungle about this new breed,he's a genetic hybrid of ginger and brunette,he has all the undeniable traits physically of ginge,but yet he doesnt smell and is actually good looking.


 Weeman I have a mate who is part of this unpure "Demi ginge" race!!

I believe these mongrals have great genetics as my mate dosent train (thank fcuk) but still has a good shape with big muscle bellies!!!! :cursing:

I think its time something was done about this new 'hybrid' species, maybe just for this one important mission, gingers and NORMAL people should stand shoulder to shoulder and rid this breed off the face of the earth, before its too late and these 'things' start showing there naked bodys up on stage!!!! :confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fcuks sake.....There is wards for people like you. 

Brilliant.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol:

Awesome story weespunk:thumb:

Am liking rs smashing you in power stakes also:thumb:

However, not sure I believe there was a ginger there with people crowding around admiring??? when should be holding nose from p1ssy stench:lol: :lol:

xxxx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Awesome story weespunk:thumb:
> 
> ...


Hardly smashed, 1 sh1tty half rep :lol: And the ginger cnt hadnt ate anything for a day because the tit thought he was going in for op when it was just a quick pre-op meeting :lol:

He'll die another day tho', he knows writing is on wall, and it says something like "No Coloured"


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

ha ha fcukin brilliant... reps


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Class man !! really funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

That was brilliant to read Weeman, top notch. PMSL all the way through, but what's with Rams and all the takeaways.Are you sure you two didn't write for Viz back when it was funny??


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Haha...that was brilliant...actualy made me laugh...very well deserved reps :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Thought there would be some pics to go with it like :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

See I noticed the dried chocolate all around RS's mouth but didn't want to say anything incase it was maybe something else....you know...he has maybe had his chops right in aboot it!

I enjoyed watching your battle Brian, but tbh the only down side with the pheromones of two gingers in the heat of battle release is too much for a confined area. Its like a concentrated ammonia ****y smell that sticks to the back of your throat for hours.

Your gonna need to be careful aswell with where the loyalties lie with your training partner and lover RS. I noticed that he was looking rather uncertain of where his loyalties lay when you were at the toilet...he was over talking to the said demi-ginge as if to get a closer look and maybe jump ship. He also suggested that my gunz were maybe looking bigger than yours. Maybe not quite true but maybe as mine are looking bigger and yours smaller..that closing of the gap may entice the wandering eye!

Don't mean to tell tales mate but your gonna need to be careful you don't get hurt!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

LMFAO.. when i played the music, at the wend of it when the track comes to a slow yet dramatic ending... here's an example:

quater turn side chest (dadaaaaa), quarter turn lat spread (dadaaaaa) ..... god damn that **** was funny, even though it was true.


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

funniest thing i have read on here. ever!

reps!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

The music was perfect.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

leg night tonight......the demi ginge was back for more..........


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

now I just know weeman aint going to write this as it actually went down, he was made to be all sorts of bitch tonight, and he don't like being no bitch :lol:

Shagged in the ass yes, made a bitch, no.

He was, as we say in the industry, multi-pwned

Damn if I was as sad as him and not busy stuffing my face with cake, I would write that sh1t up myself :lol:

I actually felt a bit sorry for him tonight, could almost taste the metaphorical jism running out his ass :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

I wish we trained in the same gym LMAO


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Unless you filled the leg press out to the max with 34 plates then got the demi-ginge to get on top and bitched reps out of is aswell...then i dont want to hear about it!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

we need that report by the morning Rammstein


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> we need that report by the morning Rammstein


You just know brian is typing feverishly just now to get his version of events up. I shall wait until said post, and gauge for accuracy.

Oh, pocket munch delicacy for this evening was Maynards wine gums, Im doing a mini cut :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:lol:lmfao tho RAMS did get a massive dredgin from your fine self :lol: find another partner weeman i think:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Unless you filled the leg press out to the max with 34 plates then got the demi-ginge to get on top and bitched reps out of is aswell...then i dont want to hear about it!


Very very very close, I actually on purpose grabbed said ginger to help spot him on leg press :lol:

You want to have felt the tension, seriously, it was like when you stand under the power wires on the rail way on a humid night, and they are just buzzing with unleashed power :lol: :lol: :lol:

Demi-ginge was completrely fkn cool as a cucumber, I mean this guy will change the definition of a ****y no-use ginger cnt as we know it, he even has a fckn awesome voice, he is like voiceover dude in film trailers.

Brian was visibly shaken 

I so hope this guy is on here, how funny woudl that be!!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I laugh like fuk if the new ginge has a bigger prawn than bri, and uses it more lol lol

weemans nemesis


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> You just know brian is typing feverishly just now to get his version of events up. I shall wait until said post, and gauge for accuracy.
> 
> Oh, pocket munch delicacy for this evening was Maynards wine gums, Im doing a mini cut :lol:


lmao you know it,eating and typing at same time :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

ID love it if he was jut lurking this thread LOL

WOuldnt be that big a surprise though would it really?  Next time you walk in the gym theres the demi-ginge and a few ginge mates waiting to fcuk Weemans sh!t up :lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Very very very close, I actually on purpose grabbed said ginger to help spot him on leg press :lol:
> 
> You want to have felt the tension, seriously, it was like when you stand under the power wires on the rail way on a humid night, and they are just buzzing with unleashed power :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


i wonder if weeman would share mrs wee with a demi-ginge... :lol:

lets hope he doesnt move in there to weeman... :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I can see Bri befreinding the demi-ginge, getting him to come round with his missus and then POW unleash Ser from her cage. He won't know what's hit him as Ser performs on his missus then in jumps Weeman to give her pasty the smashing of it's life. Demi-ginge will be crying like a girl in the corner, wondering how the fck that just happened.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BillC said:


> I can see Bri befreinding the demi-ginge, getting him to come round with his missus and then POW unleash Ser from her cage. He won't know what's hit him as Ser performs on his missus then in jumps Weeman to give her pasty the smashing of it's life. Demi-ginge will be crying like a girl in the corner, wondering how the fck that just happened.


I don't know Bill, I mean you'd need to see this guy to believe a ginger could ever look this good.

I have only seen insecurity a few times in Brian, tonight was one of those times.

I don't think he would risk introducing demi to Mrs Wee, becasue the simple fact is I reckon Mrs wee's fanny would drop an octave just at the sight of demi, and would leave Brian forthwith...

This guy has a real power... even Joe would acknowledge it Im certain


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

This thread is useless without pics, besides, I've never been to your Gym:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> now I just know weeman aint going to write this as it actually went down, he was made to be all sorts of bitch tonight, and he don't like being no bitch :lol:
> 
> Shagged in the ass yes, made a bitch, no.
> 
> ...





rs007 said:


> I don't know Bill, I mean you'd need to see this guy to believe a ginger could ever look this good.
> 
> I have only seen insecurity a few times in Brian, tonight was one of those times.
> 
> ...


He speaks the truth,heres how it all panned out.........

So tonight is leg night,i've still not recovered properly from the battle the other night but no matter,i am super,i must continue as i mean to go on,and if i hadnt turned up tonight then the bicep boy's brigade may have cottoned on to how much the battle had taken its toll on me.

Rams and i warm up by talking mindless drivel to each other,consider possibility of him taking time out from eating to attend the NABBA uni at the weekend,end up coming to no conclusions other than 'It made him feel hungry talking about not eating'

We warm up using the stack on leg extensions to get the blood flowing,things are feeling brittle but pumping up good,i keep on thinking to myself 'dont worry,you've seen the last of him,just chill'

Rams removes his backpack full of Maynard wine gums at this point so that he is able to start squatting,tho not before he uses a garden trowel to shovel in some 'pre squat carbs'......

Now i should point out such is our dominance in this new gym we are able to set up on the only two smith machines in the place,i'd like to say its because they are intimidated by the power we display but i think its more to do with the fact the bicep boys have watched Rams 'absorb' smaller members when he runs low on workout food during training,many nights the toilet in the place ends up clogged up due to him sh1tting out the only parts of them he isnt able to digest,their black vests,combats and trainers.......tho oddly thinking about it,theres never any underwear.....but anyway i am straying off topic.

We begin warming up,i prefer to front squat whereas Rams prefers the conventional squat,we knock a couple of sets out with 100k on the bars to get a feel for the night,as i was helping Rams get his bear paw hands unstuck from his wine gums bag he walked in....the demi-ginge was back,and not only that was looking remarkbly recovered from the goings on two nights ago:confused1:

I immediatly started to feel uneasy,a feeling i am not used to feeling in the gym,i could only pray he was going to be doing legs as otherwise i was going ti be caught up in an unpumped upper body disadvantage!

Rams positioned himself behind me,put his hands on my waist and asked me if i was going to be ok whilst drooling some half chewed jelly gums down my neck,i leaned against the bar to hold myself up,trying to look like i was resting but was actually feeling sick at the thought of having to do battle so soon,in such a depleted and weakened state.

I did a clothes check,cursing myself for being so nieve for wearing a (skin tight abs showing thru it) fleece,leaving myself an easy target,ripe for the picking and no good for the posing. mg:

My heart sank as i realised,of ALL the fuking things he chose to train,the demi-ginge was doing arms:cursing: :cursing:

Fight or flight began to kick in,i needed to get myself together and man up,better to go down looking hench than looking BETA.

Rams stacked up his bar with 265kg all in and ground out 4 or 5 reps,i myself was in awe of this tbh as Rams had previously stated he wasnt feeling the strongest tonight due to only fitting in 14 meals pre training,hats off to him,that was some serious squatting.

Despite the fact i was doing front squats,admitadly harder to do,all i could think about was how the bicep boys disregard exercise choice,only plates on bars matter,so my poultry 185kg set of front squats looked insignificant in comparison,and to make matters worse demi-ginge and his other half had clocked this too.

I could see him up the other end of the gym,taking out mirrors everytime he locked out his tri's on pushdowns....thats normally my party trick,this guy was on his game.

Decided the only thing that could be done to redeem the situ was to head over to leg press machine and stop everyone in the gym from training as we take all the twenty kilo plates in the gym.....cple of warm up sets with 450kg and i feel i might just be gaining ground back.....i was causing demi ginge to get distracted......a cple of time he gave it the 'great white shark walk by',coming to within inches of myself acting cool as a dead penguin buried in ice,he knew how to act unflustered and it was throwing the dynamics of my tactics all over the place.

You could actually hear the ginge electricity spark of each other the tension was so bad.

Its time.

We load the press up to max capacity,17x20kg plates each side,730kg all in including sled.

At that point things took an odd turn,demi ginge stopped checking his ripped pipes out for a cple of minutes,stood hands on hips facing my machine,visibly counting the plates..........'slacking lads?' he said in a voice that Optimus fkn Prime would be jealous of...'maybe i should jump on top as well.....'

Previous to that comment i had been feelling a little apprehensive about my abilities tonight,doubting myself,but that 'i should jump on top as well' no siree bob,nuh uh,he just called me a cvnt.

Demi-ginge had went to walk away,as if to act nonshalont about the weight i was about to attempt when out of the blue Rams shouted (spitting crisps from his mouth as he did) ' can you help me spot Brian mate,just in case like'

Rams looked back at me with that 'oh i hope your knees give out you ginger bastrd posing cvnt so i can tell everyone on ukm of your massive fail at the hands of demi-ginge' look in his eye.

Well that sh1t right there was all it took.

(click play,scroll and read)






I take one last look at Rams,look across at demi-ginge and summon up my powers of pure breed ginge.

I unrack,let out a loud 'AYE' and *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM* i fkn rep that sh1t out like it was fresh air.

Midset,i felt a pop in my left kneecap,but was i fck stopping,'i can still be awesome in a wheelchair' i think to myself as i finished the set.

Demi-ginge staggered back,visibly stunned,wether it was from witnessing such monumental weight being shifted or because his head was next to my quads and despite the fact he heard my knee start to let go i continued on,proper hardcore style,that type of intensity packs a punch.

His voice was unmistakably higher pitched as he walked away backwards at first 'er right lads.....i need to go....' he turned and stumbled,kind of like superman does when there is kryptonite nearby and he is trying to appear super still even tho its hurting him......'wait' i shout 'i thought you were going to climb on the machine for the next set!!!!!' chasing along behind him was his training partner,somehow during my set half his clothes had fallen off,his beenie was on the other side of the gym,then i twigged,it was obviously the shockwave from my awesome power on each rep.

They exited,and fast,TBH i wasnt expecting it but thats when i realised that he had obviously mastered the art of composure despite the fact he now quite clearly was showing our previous battle had INDEED left him weakened too.

I felt instant relief.......it was over........for now.

This guy is indeed a worthy warrior of henchity,i fear the war isnt over yet.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

back the fvck up, I knew you'd try and squirm your way out

Get them told

You know what I am talking about, 2 sessions in a row now, you fkng know


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:

Rams crushed me on the leg press after demi ginge left,we added a guy weighing 80 kilos on top of the machine,taking the total to 810kg,i dont know how many reps i got,it was quite a few before i reached failure,Rams went on.......

and repped that sh1t out like it was nothing.

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

thankyou

After years of playing bridesmaid to you in strength terms, you best believe I am going to milk the sh1t out of a couple of flukey sessions

even if you were distracted/severely weakened by DG

and even if it is just a flash in the pan


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

a bout time weeman....i can go to bed and sleep well knowing there is only 1

....... ALPHAGINGE..... :rockon: ....

nite nite my super hero....and you weeman... :whistling:

rs my hero....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mind you we are back in for chest tomorrow, back to business as usual then with me being the bitch :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> thankyou
> 
> After years of playing bridesmaid to you in strength terms, you best believe I am going to milk the sh1t out of a couple of flukey sessions
> 
> ...


lol mate you have indeed been a fkn veritable powerhouse these last cple of sessions thats for sure,gives me a nicely needed kick in the ass too:beer:

thing is,your capable of outlifting me on every fkn thing,you just talk yourself out it before hand!!! (luckily for me phew) lol



RJ68 said:


> a bout time weeman....i can go to bed and sleep well knowing there is only 1
> 
> ....... ALPHAGINGE..... :rockon: ....
> 
> ...


Battered,pose damaged and weary,yes indeed,there is still only 1 true ALPHA ginge:lol:



rs007 said:


> Mind you we are back in for chest tomorrow, back to business as usual then with me being the bitch :lol:


tis true but your also tramping on with the poundages there too,it would actually aid me if demi-ginge showed up tomoz night as that way at least i know i should be able to outlift you due to being able to tap into my 'pure blood ginge' strength gland when he is around.

otherwise am fuked and retreating back to all things incline where i am king of the hill for the time being still:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

weeman said:


> *Battered,pose damaged and weary,yes indeed,there is still only 1 true ALPHA ginge* :lol:


The Net closes AlphaGinge,we WILL get you










*WE ARE COMING:rockon:* and the funny looking man Ramsey( :lol: ) will just be collateral,so a bonus if you like


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

weeman said:


> Last night at the gym i got in a bit of a battle that i felt i had to share with you,Rams and i were due in to do shoulders and biceps.
> 
> Was a typical Tuesday night,loaded with teams of bicep boys,matching vests and smooth metrosexual spikey hair do's,congratulating each other with gangsta handshakes everytime they managed to complete a set of 60kg bench press with half reps:cursing:
> 
> ...


 priceless


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

the effort you put into these fights and writing these stories up for all is incredible....its great to see how bodybuilding puts good ethics into eveything in life...... :thumb:

congratulations, you are now worthy of my reps


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

One of the best posts i've ever read.

The rocky clip fvcking made it though. :cool2:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Class, pure class. This needs to be a weekly updated training journal and then "stickied" so every Mo-fo out there knows what it means to be a true ALPHA!!!

Frickin awesome!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Haha love it. The thing is i actually believe it.

This is my fave part:

*I had to think quick,i scooped up some gym dust from the floor,half a mars bar,17 dbol tabs,a picture of Ron Coleman and 20ml of my own urine,i crumble all the ingredients up and using the battery from my mobile phone and a lighter i cook it up in my urine,i grab my (Extreme Nutrition Pro-6 tm) shake and mix it all together and down it.*


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

It;s the constant supply of food Rams is supposed to be eating that gets me. Where do you guys get it from. I've said before and I'll say again, these two should write for Viz.

So from the lack of posting about the chest session, the demi-ginge blew them away????


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuking best thread I've seen on the net.

I rarely actually p1ss myself laughing but this is right up there. Bri repped again, rams - need to spread the love but you sir are owed


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

"I can still be awesome in a wheelchair"

Aw ****ing hell >.<


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

leg pressing 810 kg is fkn hardcore to. I feel like a nonce for doing 12 a side now


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

What if i was to walk into your gym, would you feel the same about me cause i am a freindly ginge myself :confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BigMutha said:


> The Net closes AlphaGinge,we WILL get you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao thats mint

tell you what,heres a true piece of weeman info,ever since i was young i have a recurring nightmare that i am being chased by a man who has no face,he can speak,see and hear me,always taunting he is coming for me and no matter what i cant get away from him,even now i have the same nightmare from time to time,always wakes me up.

That pic just put me in mind of it a bit lol

(if i now have that nightmare tonight i'm negging you)



DanJ said:


> Class, pure class. This needs to be a weekly updated training journal and then "stickied" so every Mo-fo out there knows what it means to be a true ALPHA!!!
> 
> Frickin awesome!!! :thumb:


Whenever there is a battle i'll update if people want to read it lol



Tiger81 said:


> Haha love it. The thing is i actually believe it.
> 
> This is my fave part:
> 
> *I had to think quick,i scooped up some gym dust from the floor,half a mars bar,17 dbol tabs,a picture of Ron Coleman and 20ml of my own urine,i crumble all the ingredients up and using the battery from my mobile phone and a lighter i cook it up in my urine,i grab my (Extreme Nutrition Pro-6 tm) shake and mix it all together and down it.*


you know that sh1t is true mate:thumbup1:



BillC said:


> It;s the constant supply of food Rams is supposed to be eating that gets me. Where do you guys get it from. I've said before and I'll say again, these two should write for Viz.
> 
> So from the lack of posting about the chest session, the demi-ginge blew them away????


There was no demi ginge around tonight mate (thankfully or i could have been done for so soon after the last battle) tho it was chest night,didnt perform any miracles of strength tonight,but i did look super hench according to Rams,he has actually started giving me some 'demi' training,where Rams will shout out a random mandatory pose and no matter what i'm doing i have to hit it.

The cvnt knew i was doing a sh1t in the gym toilet when he shouted 'rear double bicep showing hamstring and calf' right as i was in full on jobby strain, place was covered,cleaner wont best be pleased:cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> leg pressing 810 kg is fkn hardcore to. I feel like a nonce for doing 12 a side now


810kg was ok but still light compared to my max a few months ago of 1010kg,the gym comitee is getting some thinner 50lb plates drilled out so we can fit them on the machine and get more weight on that way 



Dean00 said:


> What if i was to walk into your gym, would you feel the same about me cause i am a freindly ginge myself :confused1:


mate,in the gym your a muscular ginge and therefor a threat,your treatment would be no different its unfortunate to say,thats just the way these things work,i too am a really friendly guy,fck you could slap me in the face and shag my wife and i would simply shake your hand after it (and take pics/video record it/[email protected] over it),but in the gym your a threat and would have to be dealt with accordingly:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

oh ffs even in your dreams your masculine and competitive weeman.. :ban: ..... :lol:

*Man *

To see a man in your dream, denotes the masculine aspect of yourself - the side that is assertive, rational, aggressive, and/or competitive. If the man is known to you, then the dream may reflect you feelings and concerns you have about him.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

although if its ramsey you see im guessing its something else on the agenda..


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Did someone say they were a FRIENDLY GINGER!!!!! Surely there can be no such thing??!!! Mankind has hounded and villified your kind since the dawn of man and rightly so I might add!! :lol: So surely all Gingers are defensive and scornful of NORMAL people?! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just picked my next posing tune to freak you out Weeman, see you screaming and running from the venue :lol:






starts too slow, will need cutting, the meat of it is from 2:40ish

Will come on with faceless mask too, just to really drive the effect in. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Where's Weeman???










:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Just picked my next posing tune to freak you out Weeman, see you screaming and running from the venue :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffffttttttttt you don't want that as a posing tune,now this would be Perfect:thumb:

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2674025">White and Nerdy[/URL]
http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=2674025,t=1,mt=video]http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=2674025,t=1,mt=video
Weird Al Yankovic | MySpace Videos

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigMutha said:


> Pffffttttttttt you don't want that as a posing tune,now this would be Perfect:thumb:
> 
> White and Nerdy
> 
> ...


I near sh1t myself laughing just then :lol:

I love posing to that style of music, and love the original, the added humour twist with this is perfect... this could seriously be getting used :lol:

Reps :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I near sh1t myself laughing just then :lol:
> 
> I love posing to that style of music, and love the original, the added humour twist with this is perfect... this could seriously be getting used :lol:
> 
> Reps :lol:


Ok Rams well remember if you do use this music for one of your posing routines don't forget to wear some Clark Kent Geeky glasses maybe with a plaster wrapped round in the middle and a greasy geeky hairstyle Like a combover or centre parting :lol: I would say some goofy teeth aswell but I reckon that's going a bit too far and I take it you wanna win :lol:

The crowd would love it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Sometimes we have to experience things in life to teach us a lesson,to kick us into touch,the weekend just gone i went to the NABBA universe to support friends,the whole trip was encompassed in 24 hours,24 hours of a lack of food due to excitement,stims and basic lazy bastrdness in terms of preparation of food to take combined with a stim enhanced state of metabolism.

With alcohol.

The resultant effect was an 11lbs drop in bodyweight and next to no sleep.

Let me tell you how this led to my defeat.:eek:

So we all know even the greatest are defeated at some point or other,i am here with an update for you guys,telling it like it is because i feel its the least you deserve.

Monday night in an emotionally distraught (over the placings of friends at Uni) state and a physically depleted beyond a joke condition i headed down to the gym to meet Rams to train back and traps.

After beginning the workout with some less than inspiring sets of the stack on close grip pulldowns we headed to the hammer strength iso row machine,Rams was looking his usual wider than his car self which made me feel all the worse sitting inside my baggy but normally skin tight training fleece.......... :blink:

We rack up 3 plates a side for a warm up and its more than apparent my body is giving me the cold shoulder,feels like the blood flow is being syphoned off like gypsy's linking their caravan up to a street light to steal the electricity,i was flat and pumpless. :crying:

(click play scroll and read)






I stood against the machine to prevent Rams from getting a good set as it seemed like the most selfish thing to do whilst explaining in depth how sorry i felt for myself.....when i was stopped dead mid sentence.........he walked in so suddenly it caused me to exhale sharply in disbelief...........demi-ginge was in and he was in 'two tank top look at my ripped guns' mode from the kick off:cursing:

In all honesty he took the wind out of my sails straight away,also i got to find out first hand how keenly his 'ginge' sense is tuned as his line of visione tram lined with perfect geometry like a laser guided mark bouncing off all the mirrors in the gym to my eyes and gave me a nod of aknowledgement with what to others appeared like a small friendly smile,but i read it for what it was,he was gner ground and pound me.

I looked to Rams who had what can only be described as glee in his eyes gazing back at me as he squirmed like an excited kid at the prospect of seeing me be brutally defeated like a wounded seal thrown to a killer shark....

Demi ginge was training chest,my mouth went dry as i realised what was potentially about to happen.

Rams headed to the upright seated row machine to finish his back off,i chose not to do the same movement,so using Rams as a comfort blanket i decided to use the chinning bar situated directly beside him in the hope i could use this as a last attempt to incur some sort of pump in my back and if lucky my biceps whilst hidden from the monolith body of Rams.

It wasnt to be.

Looking back now i can see what happened next was a perfectly executed plan by the demi-ginge to take out my psychological foundations with an impact guided member of the gym's committee.....

The committee member comes sidewinding round the gym to me,locked on to make contact perfectly as i finish the last rep of a set of chins.

'He's looking good isnt he?'

'who?' i say knowing full well who he means...

'****' he says'he's always had a good physique but he is looking really big and in fukin good condition eh?'

I look back to the mirror,things are getting dark now,i use a hand to steady myself against the machine Rams is using,he is looking on with utter delight eating a bag of fish and chips like he's at a football match,i wait for the committee member to look away whilst he remains beside me and i start to pull off my fleece to reveal my sweat soaked grey t shirt clad body lying beneath in an attempt to land a lucky knock out blow in the closing seconds.

My t shirt atempt failed.....i had swung and missed......as i looked at my reflection in the mirror there wasnt a vein in site,my delts were flat to the point of a normal bicep boy,ginger stubble was visible on my face and a bit of post pee sprinkle had started to make its dark stain on my combats self apparent now my fleece wasnt there to hide it.

I look round.

Standing in the changing room doorway is demi-ginge changing out of his workout t shirt into a clean designer wide necked t,tho not before he managed to have the changing room lights bounce off every deep groove and cut he had on his v tapered hench body..........

Things went very dark and i blacked out........I woke up a little while later thanks to Rams stepping in and emptying his bladder on my face whilst at the same time proudly shouting at me how demi-ginge had owned me in the face.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

> mate,in the gym your a muscular ginge and therefor a threat,your treatment would be no different its unfortunate to say,thats just the way these things work,i too am a really friendly guy,fck you could slap me in the face and shag my wife and i would simply shake your hand after it (and take pics/video record it/[email protected] over it),but in the gym your a threat and would have to be dealt with accordingly


Its on "weeman"  where do you train?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

things are getting grim tbh

I mean uni trip - you can't use that as an excuse - fair enough, you may have been stimmed, but you were taxi'd all the way there and back, you ate more than I did in the same time period, plus you had alcohol at a hefty 7 calories a gram

No, you can't blame the unit trip, and I won't let you

Youve lost it mate, drive, oomph, eye of the tiger - call it what you will. Youve got slow. Youve got lazy. Youve got complacent with your big gunnage. And whats happened? BANG, shagged when you least expect it.

I'm not telling you this to be cruel (ya bum) I'm telling you this to get the fires burning again.

I'm not saying its going to be easy, I'm not saying its going to be fun - but you need to dig fkng deep here and sort this the fck out.

I don't like giving ultimatums, but this is where we have got to. Sorry Brian, but unless you fix yourself up, I'm leaving you. I'm going to see if I can train with ****. I notice he was in himself the other night, so he clearly already has a notion to steal me form you.

I bet he wont call me fat, he looks like the type of guy who is secure enought to like big butts and wont fkn lie about it neither.

Sorry Brian, but thats where we are at, quite frankly, your an embarrasment. And this is coming from the guy who enjoys a Fray Bentos and chips between sets.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

LMAO :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> things are getting grim tbh
> 
> I mean uni trip - you can't use that as an excuse - fair enough, you may have been stimmed, but you were taxi'd all the way there and back, you ate more than I did in the same time period, plus you had alcohol at a hefty 7 calories a gram
> 
> ...


I'm not going out like this,your mine mate.......i'm keeping you........i'll do anything it takes........

I need a fkn training montage


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

pmsl that puppetlooks a wee bit like I used to when I had my hair like that (ie gay)


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

The thread title implies that RS007 is Ginger? If this is the case I need to find a new hero


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> The thread title implies that RS007 is Ginger? If this is the case I need to find a new hero


No no no no no no no NO

You mis understand

I am just a bit part, not one of the actual buff mutherfukers referred to in the title.

Let me explain it in terms of that Hollywood masterpiece "Top Gun".

Weeman = Tom Cruise aka "Maverick"

The good looking ginge aka "demi ginge" = Val Kilmer aka "The Ice Man"

I'm just Kelly McGillis in the whole thing, just the bit of good looking fluff on the side they both probably want to nail stupid, so whoever wins gets me to keep and make bum babies with :thumbup1:


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

that was something special, being a ginger my self i can totaly understand haha


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> No no no no no no no NO
> 
> You mis understand
> 
> ...


That encapsulates things perfectly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

'flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyying iiiiiiin toooooo the dangerzone' daa-da-da-daaa-dana-dada-da-da-da


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Who's Goose? is it Goose?

On a further note, email some of your half naked volleyball vids and pics to [email protected]


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

the hero falls - it happens in every film, book, whatever.....

.....the great thing is though....after the fall.....there always comes a MASSIVE, LEGENDARY, EPIC tale of BRAVERY, AWESOMENESS and cunningness in the face of 'The Hench Ginge™' which has readers/viewers/the audience worshipping the fallen hero like no tommorow.

Good luck in the battle to come.

6hFWz145aJc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

rs007 said:


> things are getting grim tbh
> 
> I mean uni trip - you can't use that as an excuse - fair enough, you may have been stimmed, but you were taxi'd all the way there and back, you ate more than I did in the same time period, plus you had alcohol at a hefty 7 calories a gram
> 
> ...


 Haha that post just reminds me of this scene!!! :lol:






Have a word with him RS007!!!:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

SALKev said:


> the hero falls - it happens in every film, book, whatever.....
> 
> .....the great thing is though....after the fall.....there always comes a MASSIVE, LEGENDARY, EPIC tale of BRAVERY, AWESOMENESS and cunningness in the face of 'The Hench Ginge™' which has readers/viewers/the audience worshipping the fallen hero like no tommorow.
> 
> ...


lmfao yes that IS true but this is one worthy adversary i am up against,ordinarily there would be no threat,i wouldnt have been defeated in the first place,but i got complacent like Rams says.........i feel like a lost soul........but i'm not done yet,theres more fight left in me:cursing: :cursing:



Rocho said:


> Haha that post just reminds me of this scene!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL minted LOL thats exactly the situ right now mate,except instead of picking up the old boxing glove its an old skin tight and remeniscing of inspirational 'prep' talks i've had from Rams........

Tonight is shoulder night,i'll be taking my beaten ass back into the gym and what ever happens happens.........


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't worry Bri, Demi won't be there...he is gonna be here showing me what a TRUE ALPHAGINGE is made of


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WTF IS HAPPENING!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

/weeman loads up 2g test prop.......


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmfao yes that IS true but this is one worthy adversary i am up against,ordinarily there would be no threat,i wouldnt have been defeated in the first place,but i got complacent like Rams says.........i feel like a lost soul........but i'm not done yet,theres more fight left in me:cursing: :cursing:


Spiderman came to me with the exact same predicament when Dr. Oc took away his beloved Mary Jane....

he was beaten to the ground, passed out and p1ssed on....and i told him......the p1ss is telling you something....it's telling you......you're so bad they missed out the 'you're sh!t' and went straight onto the 'gah, tis p1ss poor' in that awful disgusted voice that they put on......and when you get to that stage you know ONE THING. THAT thing is there's only one way you can go.........and thats UP..... up beyond the level of Dr. Oc, up beyond the level of any demi-ginge and most of all........up beyond the level of anything that has ever set foot on this planet!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> WTF IS HAPPENING!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> /weeman loads up 2g test prop.......


I feel for you as a fellow p1ssy ginge LMAO :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I was working in saltcoats today. Had this thread in mind all the time i was there. Looked about to see if i could spot The Weeman tm, but no such luck. Place stunk of eggs though for some strange reason. :confused1:

Ate my lunch in the carpark looking out to sea by the Iceland store.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS have a word with yourself....

Kelly McGillis....good looking!

I never understood why they picked that rancid old pig donkey to be in that film.......Tom Cruise must have got the Boak even pretending to stuff his todging stick in that beast


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

sounds like your gonna got yourself a really good NEW training partner there ramsey.... :whistling: ...

after all theres only so long you can hang on to dead wood to make them feel better :whistling:

so rammers when do uk-m get to meet the NEW god of a training partner?

maybe a new thread?

 

mrs wee will you be posting pics in the AL ?.... :whistling: .....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> sounds like your gonna got yourself a really good NEW training partner there ramsey.... :whistling: ...
> 
> after all theres only so long you can hang on to dead wood to make them feel better :whistling:
> 
> ...


I gotta wait and see what the true ALPHA-DEMI-GINGE thinks:lol:

It took alot for Bri to even show face at the gym tonight, if it wasn't for the fear of leaving Rammers open to demi's advances and possible swooning and stealing of his lover, Bri would have stayed home to cry into his lavender scented pillow......


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I gotta wait and see what the true ALPHA-DEMI-GINGE thinks:lol:
> 
> It took alot for Bri to even show face at the gym tonight, if it wasn't for the fear of leaving Rammers open to demi's advances and possible swooning and stealing of his lover, Bri would have stayed home to cry into his lavender scented pillow......


more the fact rammers forcing himself on the ALPHA DEMI GINGE...and forgetting bout BETA GINGE.... :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

now WAIT a fkn minute,i'll have you all know the tide turned last night,in true Rocky 2 fashion i came back and owned the gym last night BOOOOOOOOM.

I'll be back shortly with the update you doubting me at the first chance mofo's!!!! :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> now WAIT a fkn minute,i'll have you all know the tide turned last night,in true Rocky 2 fashion i came back and owned the gym last night BOOOOOOOOM.
> 
> I'll be back shortly with the update you doubting me at the first chance mofo's!!!! :cursing: :cursing:


Come on now

Lets not get carried away

The guy finished his quick circuit-style training and left having done the job - you did not chase him, nor beat him into leaving. I'll be honest, I don't even think he noticed you were in tbh, guy was a cold as ice, focused totally on his training. I even tried flirting with him in the mirror, he didnt even notice.

I mean you can't claim you won just because he done what he came to do and left :lol:

This guy is sharp though - not just one skin tight designer top - last night it was multiple tops, done in layers, which he would peel at opportune moments.

One of them was purple!!! It takes a man with real balls to pull off a purple skin tight and not look like an utter tw4t stick, but he done it and then some...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah the demi-ginge is a cool calculated character,but lets face it,he's obviously gone home the other night after beating me,had his celebratory look at himself in the mirror before the coin dropped and he realised his victory had as much meaning to it as turning up at a show and being the only guy in the class.

He beat me when i was off,small and depleted to fuk,with nigh on a ginger beards worth of stubble too,proper bright giving the game away stubble at that.

I'd hazard that around ooooooh 2pm yesterday he started to feel the pressure of having to repeat the victory and started to panic,went in and dug out as many skin tight tank tops as he could find and put them all on at the same time before heading to the gym,granted the last one being purple,but see thats where the first mistake in his battle plan was,as you know i'm colour blind,this cat dont care what battle colours your wearing cos the sh1t doesnt make sense to me anyway,intimidation tactic=failed.

Obviously i had taken appropriate measures to ensure the return of my lost hench,namely started eating/'slinning again and had gained 6lbs of the lost 11lbs back,veinage was loud and proud and muscles returning rapidly back to their normal full striated look.......your damn right he noticed we were there,he couldnt avoid eye contact when i said hello before we began the sets of seated dumbell pressing with the 145lb dumbells....yeah he fkn noticed.

In fact i have no doubt that the reason your blatant flirtation was cold shouldered by him was due to the fact he likes his manbitches weaker than him,not able to tie him in a knot and certainly doesnt want to be scared his man bitch may eat him in his sleep,thats why he blanked you mate.

As you know we both got good sets in with the biggest bells in the gym but demi needed sh1t driven home properly which is the reason for the 20 rep sets with the 100lb dumbells afterwards,no need for words,the peoples ALPHA in action was all that was needed.

Yeah by that point he was circuiting his way around the gym,you didnt think i realised what he was doing?he was fruitlessly trying to get a whole body pump on to gain the upper hand but by that point it was pointless,the gym had ground almost to a halt after the big bells had been returned to their nesting place till next time we,the only users of them in the gym,needed them.

As we bagan to move on to biceps i knew the job was done,the first set of 20 reps on incline dumbell curls had ensured veinage was disgusting and arms were pumping towards leg sized region........as i finished my set and got up i remember seeing him enter the changing room and grab his 14 t shirts and bag to head for the door.....i mean....what?no victorious 'hold on till i change my top in the changing room doorway for all to see how i owned weeman' scenario?

No he retreated before before it became too obvious to the bicep boys around us watching on like Derrin Brown hypnoitised their asses watching us that my guns out size demi's by about 3-4 awesome inches of pure and utter ALPHA henchity.

He better bring his A game tomorrow night if he turns up,cos this time his ass is going on that leg press and he aint getting away,he's gner look into my eyes as he feels the pushing power of the Weeman.

:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

OK OK actually that is kinda how I remember it, I jsut needed your factual writing to confirm it :lol:



weeman said:


> to the bicep boys around us watching on like Derrin Brown hypnoitised their asses watching us that my guns out size demi's by about 3-4 awesome inches of pure and utter ALPHA henchity.


That was actually freaking my sh1t right out at one point, what the fvck was up with that, the guy next to us - he def had enough room to do his set, but just sat there staring? :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

he reason hre left early had nothing to do with you owning him...he just had somewhere to be.... :whistling:

He will be leaving soon after your arrival tomorrow too:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> he reason hre left early had nothing to do with you owning him...he just had somewhere to be.... :whistling:
> 
> He will be leaving soon after your arrival tomorrow too:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Poor weeman, his whole world is unravelling in front of his very eyes :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

lastest episode is missing the WOW factor mate.....henchness back in full flow....writing skills dead.

Call me Cowell......., Simon Cowell (but for writing and henchness).


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> That was actually freaking my sh1t right out at one point, what the fvck was up with that, the guy next to us - he def had enough room to do his set, but just sat there staring? :lol:


i know mate,it felt like being in a petting zoo,only without the petting.

well apart frm the heavy petting you were dishing out to me once demi had left and you realised you better get back in there with me if you wanted your hole last night. :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> he reason hre left early had nothing to do with you owning him...he just had somewhere to be.... :whistling:
> 
> He will be leaving soon after your arrival tomorrow too:lol:


TBH i should have twigged later on really when i went down on you and you started talking in that marks and spencers advert voice 'thats no ordinary minge your eating......its a demi-ginge filled minge....'



rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Poor weeman, his whole world is unravelling in front of his very eyes :lol:


It fkn is mate,quick,i feel vulnerable,i'll prob be the 'bottom' for the rest of this week.



SALKev said:


> lastest episode is missing the WOW factor mate.....henchness back in full flow....writing skills dead.
> 
> Call me Cowell......., Simon Cowell (but for writing and henchness).


I know,i know,it was a bit of a quicky because i wasnt sure if was going to be able to get on tonight,i apologise and appreciate you having not voted me off my own thread and giving me another chance to shine


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

one word........ fantastic!!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> I know,i know,it was a bit of a quicky because i wasnt sure if was going to be able to get on tonight,i apologise and appreciate you having not *voted me off my own thread* and giving me another chance to shine


forgot about the voting funnily enough :confused1: :lol:

and you forgot the traditional 'i've taken these comments on board' that seems to be said after EVERY performance (it's so bloody annoying, i'm glad you didnt write it)!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> Yeah the demi-ginge is a cool calculated character,but lets face it,he's obviously gone home the other night after beating me,had his celebratory look at himself in the mirror before the coin dropped and he realised his victory had as much meaning to it as turning up at a show and being the only guy in the class.
> 
> He beat me when i was off,small and depleted to fuk,with nigh on a ginger beards worth of stubble too,proper bright giving the game away stubble at that.
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:and that right there in bold weeginga is where you handed over TRUE ALPHA-ISM to demi ginge im afraid...... 

everyone ,including my beta self knows that you dropped your ALPHA-NESS by acknowledgeing said DEMI GINGE ...

rather than just going about your buisness in natural ALPHA-NESS way.....and waiting to be acknowledged by DEMI first.....


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

lol i think weemans getting sloppy!!! no room for complacency anymore!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Listen you amateurs,it looks like i'm gner have to explain it to you,you obviously dont have the first clue as to how you make a comeback properly,havent you guys ever seen Rocky 3?

I'm going to use typed word and youtube to express what i mean.

Ok first we have the night of the initial ass handing,Rocky grew complacent at his championness and general greatness then got whupped by Clubber Lang when he least expected it.

Weeman had become complacent with his awesome gunnage and general air of hench(and p1ss smell) and got owned in the gym by demi-ginge when he least expected it.






Obviously afterwards i was distraught,defeated,felt empty and lost,felt so lonely.






The inevitably i had to do the obligitary motivational work,Demi-ginge wasnt gner go anywhere,i was gner need to meet him head on again,just like Rocky,i needed the eye of the tiger.






Which of course then leads you onto a glorious comeback rematch.

o6wZ6j_MWRM[/MEDIA]]





You see the thing with making a proper dramatic comeback is you have to give and take a little in order to have the desired impact,had i just went about my workout in an ALPHA manner demi may have assumed that i was actually too intimidated to aknowledge him after he had defeated me so publicly before,so i had to take it straight to him,hence my 'hello' to him,when i did that it was like Rocky landing a blow only to have it seemingly shrugged off by Clubber,then demi is taken completely surprise by the pressing of enormity that he witnessed and became overwhelmed when he saw my physique bursting thru my skin tight baggy t shirt (yes there is such a thing in my world as a skin tight baggy t shirt) which ultimately led to HIS defeat. 

Hope that makes the situ clear,please do not question me on this subject again. :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

not just the best thread ever, the best read haha! had me in tears of laughter from the start


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> Listen you amateurs,it looks like i'm gner have to explain it to you,you obviously dont have the first clue as to how you make a comeback properly,havent you guys ever seen Rocky 3?
> 
> I'm going to use typed word and youtube to express what i mean.
> 
> ...


did he say hello back though?.... :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> did he say hello back though?.... :lol:


He actually emitted some form of communication back,but his voice is so deep he makes Barry White sound like Annie,i assume it was a hello he said back because when i went home last night i looked towards the sea visible from my bedroom window and could clearly see two whales mating,thats how damn deep his voice is.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol that was quality i didnt want to read all of that sh1t but you had me hooked! lol you could be a writer... not a good one but its some thing to think about? lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

nah mate,a book about this stuff would be no good without the help from youtube,altho writting a book about my own guns is appealing:lol:


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

Good post lol for an iron brew.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

king_jamie_h said:


> Good post lol for an iron brew.


*cough* excuse me mate, '..for an irn bru' ?

Now you should know by now the rules of the jungle,you dont come into a thread and make a statement like that to someone who looks infinitely better than you unless you want me to refer to you as '...for a little boy' from now on.

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol: King Jamie got bottom owned :lol:

OFF A GINGER

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

hahaha anooo he must be some kind of half ginger because its not possible i could get owned by a full ginger.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm a full ginge mate,a pure blood,my mum is a ginge,my dad is a ginge,my mums dad is a ginge and his parents were ginges,their mum was a ginge and her dad was a ginge too.

I am weeman McGinge of the clan McGinge and there can be only one ALPHA ginge,and you just got owned by him.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

weeman said:


> i'm a full ginge mate,*a pure blood*,my mum is a ginge,my dad is a ginge,my mums dad is a ginge and his parents were ginges,their mum was a ginge and her dad was a ginge too.
> 
> I am weeman McGinge of the clan McGinge and there can be only one ALPHA ginge,and you just got owned by him.


For some reason when you said that i pictured you with a wand, starring in harry potter :confused1:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, as a jacked up Ron Weasley.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Exactly, i was just frightened to suggest the ginger part as i didn't wanna get owned of the ALPHA ginge aswell


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Listen Ron Weasley is the fkn man in Harry Potter,he pumped Herminy or whatever her name is full of his ginger love wand,did Harry pump her?no.

nuff said.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

ohhh weeman got all touchy about it ,

I think he's jealous he didnt get to pump herminyyyyy to. Caiuseee i am :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

fvck your story, Jamie challenging you was so much better 

and didn't Harry Potter screw Ron's sister? :lol:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think a thread of this magnitude is to be expected from Weeman, c'mon folks, think about every ginger man you've ever known, they are all a few cans short of a carry out after all.

Examples of gingers I've known thru my life;

1. The one who's folks lived in the same village as me but he didn't, why? Bcos he lived in a mental home! One weekend he was at home we happened to be camping out (age 14 at the time) and we're lying in the tent talking crap and all stinking of QC and cider when we heard a ping and a hole appeared in the tent. Another ping, another hole. Ping, Ping - hole, hole. The psychotic carrot top was shooting at us with an air rifle!

2. Two of the most intelligent kids in our year at school used to walk home making screeching and beeping noises whilst the other tried to guess which game for the Sinclair Spectrum the other was imitating! One was the gingerest thing I've ever seen (other than an ex ginger bird of mines pubes - they were so orange I wanted a Giger counter!).

3. I've dated 5 ginger/red head (ginger pubes) birds over the years, all as mad as Weeman himself. Love the way they look, hate their Hormonal psychotic moods swings and occaisional bouts of violence. Can you imagine being attacked by a 4'11 Helena Bonham Carter lookalike weilding a size 3 stiletto that's meant for your eye?

4. The one who shared a flat with my mate and when my mate was at work would go into his room naked and stand near the window so people in the "What Everyone Wants" supermarket across the road would see him. He thought people would complain and my mate would get thrown out the flat bcos the complaints would be about his room having a naked man at the window! The fact one had short orange hair and the other looked like John Bon Jovi may have blown his plan.

5. The one who used to own the gym I trained at whilst competing who used to try and hide his gingerness by dying his thinning locks and eyebrows jet black causing him to look like Ming the Merciless!

There's more but spending any more time on this may put me into the same category as the Ginger Perv himself so I'm back off to the thread about the Ass's in the Adult Lounge.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

CRD said:


> I can explain this, it's actually quite straightforward- it's not eggs, it's sh1t! Just to the side of the Iceland store, there was some sea-defences made from large boulders at the sea wall. Now an unfortunate downside to this is on a calm day at low tide, seaweed and raw effluent gets caught in the gaps of the boulders giving Saltcoats it's trademark scent.


 :blink: I'm never going back. I kinda hoped it was Weeman rustling up his eggs for the day's meals. Lucky for me i stayed in the carpark. I was going to stroll over and look over the wall...... pretty glad i didn't now!!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

On the topic of Ron pounding Hermiony....


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> On the topic of Ron pounding Hermiony....
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


LOL some of the words hes put together are phenomenal :lol:

REPS for you - you've changed your username too havn't you?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

SALKev said:


> LOL some of the words hes put together are phenomenal :lol:
> 
> REPS for you - you've changed your username too havn't you?


yes i have, god that old name made me look (even more of) a cnut.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

i liked it :confused1: went well with that Frank Zane pic!


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

*Great read * love the rocky bit.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> Hope that makes the situ clear,please do not question me on this subject again. :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i apologise weeginge...my bad....but as i cant see the youtube vids you put up:whistling:...

i assumed when you kept mentioning rocky was your inspiration......i thought you meant THIS rocky :confused1: .... :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=33069&stc=1&d=1256946765


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

i'm upset that this has ended, it actually was all that got me through my day for a while. And it made me long to train where you do haha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> i'm upset that this has ended, it actually was all that got me through my day for a while. And it made me long to train where you do haha


Its not over......demi hasn't been in the gym when Bri was there....so nothing to report! :thumbup1:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Maybe Bri will have to go Blade on his ass and hunt the new breed down! Teach him theres only space for one Ginge


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah she's right mate,all's been quiet on the demi ginge front,thankfully as i was flying solo last night due to my right hand man rs007 being struck down by some kind of bug,it ment he was only able to consume 7,500 of his daily kcals instead of the usual 11,000 so he had to give gym amiss due to lightheadedness this was causing:laugh:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

maybe he's realised you are is superior, what a shame! we did a 'long term goals' at college, and one was ... 'observe weeman and demi ginge( upper body pumped ) pose down first hand' ha.. it sounds like he only missed one of his several take aways? maybe he's demi ginge's training partner now! they are plottin against you bri


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> maybe he's demi ginge's training partner now! they are plottin against you bri


you may be on to something there ryan.. :whistling: .........


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RyanClarke said:


> maybe he's realised you are is superior, what a shame! we did a 'long term goals' at college, and one was ... 'observe weeman and demi ginge( upper body pumped ) pose down first hand' ha.. it sounds like he only missed one of his several take aways? *maybe he's demi ginge's training partner now! they are plottin against you bri*


its funny you bring that up......

Y'see whilst i was down at the gym doing my thing last night that thought crossed my mind.....and now i read your post and Mrs weeman's post above about demi-ginge never being there when i am in the gym these days....

Has Ramsay actually started training with demi-ginge?has he succumbed to demi-ginge's seductive promises of the ultimate all you can eat buffet baited him into demi-ginge's cluthes?

More importantly,it would explain how Mrs Weeman knew demi-ginge wasnt at the gym each night before i told her,and how the kids always seem to be at the babysitters when i get home and she is wandering about the house like John Wayne.

/Weeman is troubled:confused1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> its funny you bring that up......
> 
> Y'see whilst i was down at the gym doing my thing last night that thought crossed my mind.....and now i read your post and Mrs weeman's post above about demi-ginge never being there when i am in the gym these days....
> 
> ...


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: Anal?

(makes him forget alllllllll the questions:devil2: :lol: )


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

lmao.

Maybe it's just a strange run of consequences,Maybe! rams is at the kebab shop, MAYBE the demi ginge has been in another gym, training solely the leg press so as to fill the sled and sit an EIGHT ONE kilo man on it. Maybe Mrs weeman Could sense the relief that you didn't have to pull out the mother care spray on tee tonight! And maybe everything your thinking is right, Weemans world is crumbling!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: Anal?
> 
> (makes him forget alllllllll the questions:devil2: :lol: )


lmao :thumb: can i watch ?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> its funny you bring that up......
> 
> Y'see whilst i was down at the gym doing my thing last night that thought crossed my mind.....and now i read your post and Mrs weeman's post above about demi-ginge never being there when i am in the gym these days....
> 
> ...


sh1t weeman, so whats the plan of attack?....


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

guns, stoopid :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

He came back tonight,pretty tired just now,it took a lot out of me,will update you guys in the morning.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol at the bum liking on this thred! RyanClarke is the best at this tho! lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> He came back tonight,pretty tired just now,it took a lot out of me,will update you guys in the morning.....


 :ban: ...... :lol: .......big question.....did rammers show?.....and who was he with?.....dum dum dum duuuum....the suspence is killing us weeman...


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Fooking spledid mate!

Reps!!!

errr Mayne ill owe you a couple .

lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol at the bum liking on this thred! RyanClarke is the best at this tho! lol


hey mate its a 'self whoring/appreciate weeman's plight' thread,what else do you expect to see.


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> He came back tonight,pretty tired just now,it took a lot out of me,will update you guys in the morning.....


We all need our story, what happened to Ramsay and what bodyparts were you and demi ginge facing off with last night! :thumb:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Come on Weeman did he turn up with some of Sers knickers on his head and Rams boxers poking out his back pocket?


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is so funny!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

So last night it was delts and bi's.

Rams returned after his sicky/bloaty bug,he admitted to me he hadnt opened an entire pack of butterciss popcorn but actually swollowed the thing whole,this was what had left him feeling so bloated and pukey,aparently the packet burst and was absorbed sometine 12 hours before the training session,leaving him feeling like a new man.

good good. :thumbup1:

So in we go,warming up our rotor cuffs etc,chatting away,earlier before Rams had arrived one of the guys in the gym had asked me to lift him up the 75lb bells for seated pressing,before which he stated 'you sure you'll be opk to lift these buggers up?' :confused1:

I kept my mouth shut as i assumed he was warming up with them till he did 1 and a half reps and dropped them. 

I felt let down and stuffed a bottle of cheap 'zade and a turkish delight into my gob.

Rams and i started a cpl of feeler sets with the 40lbers for seated press,tonight Rams wore latex gloves when performing his sets as i had been complaining so much how his hands covered in chipfat grease were leaving the dumbell handles all slidey.

Dispensing with the joint warming we decide to start warm ups and roll out the 100lb bells,grab a 'normal' to help lift one whilst Rams gives me the other and jaunt out a quick 10-12 reps,feeling super full now,pump coming on real easy.....

As Rams finished his set woth the 100lb'ers and we stand trying to contemplate what to do next....in walks the demi,blinding the eyes tonight in a ultra bright hi-vis jacket,also has to be said his face looked a little puffy,as if he had been out on the sauce night before,i perked up at that,i too had been on the vodka the night before and used sleeping aids to knock me out,but being awesome i counter the whole feeling rough next day thing by subjecting myself to the healthy application of some stims:thumbup1:

I look back at Ramsay who is leaning against the bench smirking and eating a porker supper,'sowhtyuugorndothren' he said munching on the sausage.

To me there was only one possible route of action now,strike fast,strike large,make impact,rolled out the biggest bells our gym has,measly 145lbers and set them up beside the seated bench...... :blink:

For 'safeties' sake i convinced Rams it would prob be better if i had two guys to hand the bells up and Rams himself be right behind me to watch over me,so we shout one of the 'normals' and also.....demi-ginge!!!!

Before i got ready to do my set,i noticed the other upstart threatening to take my throne off me in recent times,Team1 from here aka Rab,he fired off a quick nod to me,clocked demi-ginge,looked at me then sniggered at me like i was pathetic:confused1:

not good,clearly i am being flanked here. :mellow:

so i sit in the seat and get ready to fire up the rage for the set,flick the switch and by the power of greyskull lets go!!!!

I knock out a set of nice slow reps,giving out the mandatory screams to look at me if anyone dared take their eyes off me....finished the set and demi and co took the bells back off me.

Situation owned. :beer:

Demi-was actually training chest,and had already got himself half a pump on by that point and stripped down from two to one skin tight t........he was standing right behind me as i looked down at the changing room door to see Rab watching the commotion,Rab knew he had just watched me own the gym with the big bells,but was still smirking at the fact demi was standing looking hench in designer tight t where as i was standing sweating with my (Extreme Nutrition tm) designer baggy workout top on. :nono:

I didnt break eye contact with Rab,i stripped that top off (but kept it close by as the (Extreme Nutrition tm) top does harness some of my super powers) to reveal my superpumped 236lbs of lean vascular henchity,delts striated,arms just awesome,teenage trainees....fainting. mg:

Aparentley as i was going thru the paces with Rams super setting rear dealts with up right rows he said that i had crushed demi so badly he just remained seated on a bench,staring at me in action,bottom lip quivering from time to time......the fact his training partner had chosen to leave his side and train legs instead kinda spoke volumes,the guy was a shell of himself now,granted still looking slightly hench,but the display of weeman on the upward roll in this game is either gner inspire or deflate you,he was as deflated as a burst balloon.:cool:

The only thing that would have made last night better was if i had shaved the gorrilla like hair from my upper body so you caould see the muscle clearer and if i had a tan.

All that and more,coming soon:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Who's this Rab fella, I'm sure i haven't read about him before :confused1:

He's obviously not a Ginge as you don't feel the need for a show down with him.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Who's this Rab fella, I'm sure i haven't read about him before :confused1:
> 
> He's obviously not a Ginge as you don't feel the need for a show down with him.


He is Team1 on here and over on RippedGlutes he is Rab,he's actually a mate who i have high aspirations for,has his heed screwed on and is making gains n a short period of time,wanna see him up on a stage inside next cpl years.

All the same,he is lean,he is taller than me,he has arms,therefor is still a threat.

He took us down to the NABBA uni cpl weekends ago,24hr round trip,heres a pic Mrs Wee took of us and Lynn Carmichael when we stopped off at the service station at 3am on the way back up the road


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> He is Team1 on here and over on RippedGlutes he is Rab,he's actually a mate who i have high aspirations for,has his heed screwed on and is making gains n a short period of time,wanna see him up on a stage inside next cpl years.
> 
> All the same,he is lean,he is taller than me,he has arms,therefor is still a threat.


You have forgotten to mention that you had a semi whilst on Rab's back for donkey calf raises last night.

BTW he says Ramsay has a bigger schlong:whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn popcorn....did Rams mention who or where he got that packet of popcorn from? Are his sources legit and undemi-gingelike? :whistling:

a good nights work it seems, congratulations :beer:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I loved the eye contact as you whipped off the hoodie last night Weeman but the hair let you down

Demi was lookin hot in a tight fitted designer vest, slick haircut and his chiseled good looks.

He should have been wiser though and not did Fat DB press with only 120lb bells after your display. School boy error on his part and a lesson from which i recon he will have learned from. Isnt as strong as he looks unless i missed something?

I think he has gained size since the last time i seen him aswell - quite a lot of lean size at that. DOnt count your chickens too soon Alpha Ginge! 

Thanks for the kind words and help btw. Next year for stageis too soon wont be ready and the following year will requie much harranging of Fionaon Ripped glutes to talk her into that idea as we are getting married in July 2011. Bitch lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> He is Team1 on here and over on RippedGlutes he is Rab,


And, he does have an uncanny resemblance to James Blunt.

Dont forget that part.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lies and smear!

Thats all I have to say


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

weeman said:


> He is Team1 on here and over on RippedGlutes he is Rab,he's actually a mate who i have high aspirations for,has his heed screwed on and is making gains n a short period of time,wanna see him up on a stage inside next cpl years.
> 
> All the same,he is lean,he is taller than me,he has arms,therefor is still a threat.
> 
> He took us down to the NABBA uni cpl weekends ago,24hr round trip,heres a pic Mrs Wee took of us and Lynn Carmichael when we stopped off at the service station at 3am on the way back up the road


Can i see what i think i can see in that pic???........(no pervert)

And no im not looking at your package weeman im looking at lynns....erm...vagina??? :wub:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Can i see what i think i can see in that pic???........(no pervert)
> 
> And no im not looking at your package weeman im looking at lynns....erm...vagina??? :wub:


I think its almost vagine, but cannot confirm - zooming in 800% in photoshop doesnt help - weeman? Clarification on the beef curtain situation please?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hmmmm image optimisation would maybe suggest a bit of mound on the hang, but this could simply be photo-distortion from the miltary spec software I am running to get the detail :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Lies and smear!
> 
> Thats all I have to say


My ****

You definitely had a "semi by the sea" lastnight mate, and the balls rubbed into your lower back to go with it.... not many "wise men" about mind you :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have said before in the "hard nipples when trainng" thread...i get a semi when im hitting PB's. Moving your rather soft n gentle big ass up and down really did it for me. Maybe it was because Weeman was looking a little jealous at you giving me attention that nearly caused a full lobber


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> The cvnt knew i was doing a sh1t in the gym toilet when he shouted 'rear double bicep showing hamstring and calf' right as i was in full on jobby strain, place was covered,cleaner wont best be pleased:cursing:


Curse my vivid imagination..... :lol: :lol: :lol:



rs007 said:


> I bet he wont call me fat, he looks like the type of guy who is secure enought to like big butts and wont fkn lie about it neither.
> 
> *......... And this is coming from the guy who enjoys a Fray Bentos and chips between sets.*


Oh how I miss the reps...... :lol: :lol:



Uriel said:


> RS have a word with yourself....
> 
> Kelly McGillis....good looking!
> 
> *I never understood why they picked that rancid old pig donkey* to be in that film.......Tom Cruise must have got the Boak even pretending to stuff his todging stick in that beast


 :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just read the OP and could not put it down, it was like reading a good book, weldone..

hahahaha...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant remember last time i laughed so much reading a post!  LOL


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> You have forgotten to mention that you had a semi whilst on Rab's back for donkey calf raises last night.
> 
> BTW he says Ramsay has a bigger schlong:whistling:


Its not so much that he has a bigger winkie,its that he keeps his packets of flumps in his crotch to keep them nice and sticky soft for consumption 



SALKev said:


> Damn popcorn....did Rams mention who or where he got that packet of popcorn from? Are his sources legit and undemi-gingelike? :whistling:
> 
> a good nights work it seems, congratulations :beer:


Cant comment on the AAP (anabolic androgenic popcorn) at the moment as tests are still underway to determine stability,tho we have come to the conclusion that they do work in synergy quite well with grapetides.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Can i see what i think i can see in that pic???........(no pervert)
> 
> And no im not looking at your package weeman im looking at lynns....erm...vagina??? :wub:





rs007 said:


> I think its almost vagine, but cannot confirm - zooming in 800% in photoshop doesnt help - weeman? Clarification on the beef curtain situation please?





rs007 said:


> hmmmm image optimisation would maybe suggest a bit of mound on the hang, but this could simply be photo-distortion from the miltary spec software I am running to get the detail :lol:


guys....guys.......look,its like this,it was bad enough being THAT close and being forced to behave myself (forced as in cattle prodded) its safe to say the weeman was in a whole world of turmoil and perversion that day/night.

Anyone who saw me at the show who knows me from here must have wondered why i was squeaking,sweating and looking so pained wondering about with Lynn on one side in heels,micro dress and Ser on the other side wearing heels and micro skirt.

Thats not a situ weeman knows how to deal with,had to keep hurting myself,then to make things worse the pair of bitches would wind me up all day.

By the time we got into the car after that pic was taken i wasnt just wearing a seatbelt,i had a fkn cross strap harness,seatbelt,wrist restraints and a gag to keep me from exploding!!!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

rs007 said:


> And, he does have an uncanny resemblance to James Blunt.
> 
> Dont forget that part.


 :lol: I see it.

A friend of mine looks exactly like him...hair and all....we sometimes call him James - purely accidental of course! 



weeman said:


> Cant comment on the AAP (anabolic androgenic popcorn) at the moment as tests are still underway to determine stability,tho we have come to the conclusion that they do work in synergy quite well with grapetides.


These findings could revolutionise bodybuilding if they are as effective as you make out! 

for obvious reasons, you should keep these findings on the low..


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

At one point during this trip a young vunerable Team1 aka Rab found himself seated between Lynn and Mrs Weeman, who were leaning across me doing something. I was starting to panic and promptly looked over to Weeman and said......"Brian.....what do i do" with a mix of panic and pleasure written all over my face.

All he said was "just keep calm and breath mate". The Asshole wouldnt dish out any of his tips in a batant attempt to scupper my chances, as his efforts at trying to woo lynn into EVERY service station toilet so far that day had failed


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

rs007 said:


> And, he does have an uncanny resemblance to James Blunt.
> 
> Dont forget that part.





SALKev said:


> :lol: I see it..


Just in case you missed this Rab, see, its not just us :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thought id let tht slip and see if i got away with it

Bollocks


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

well to be perfectly honest I am surprised there is not an update from the house of wee.

There were developments tonight, boy were there developments.

I made contact. Contact with him.

Weeman nipped away to the bogs, and I siezed the day. "you are ****, right? Im Ramsay" I said, extending my hand.

Yeah man, pleased to meet you.

His masculine grip engulfed my not inconsiderable hand, and pumped firmly, twice.

"so man, notice you about, youre pretty fukcin hench mate" I say.

"seriously? Aint nothin but a little MMA training is all" he says back, never breaking eye contact once.

At that, weeman was coming back from the toilet, so I had to cut off the conversation, but damn could you feel the electricity, the place was CHARGED, Im talking 1.21gigawatts right here.

SO weeman comes back, gets both me and demi to jump on the sled, total wieght 995Kg, reps it out like its fck all to be honest, but I dont know, the performance just lacked something.

Felt empty, you know? Like when your girlfriend screams "Im coming!!" but that ****s as dry as a camels ball sack and you just know she's lying.

Maybe I was just captivated by demi.

God knows, weeman could have moved the earth itself and I would have been ignorant to it. My front bottom was dripping. I was moist. I was horny as fck. I needed cock. And for the first time in recent years, it wasnt weemans I craved....

See what you guys can never know is that demi just has that je nais se quois.... va va voom.... call it what you want. The guy is fkn tasty. Can handle himself. Bond like, get me?

Sure weeman can shift poundage.... but you know, bitches like me, we fell away from that in the cave man days. I want a training partenr with a voice that can empty knickers at a whisper. A guy that looks hench, without needing asinine site injected bodyparts. In short, demi.

Sorry weeman, its just the way it is. I mean on paper you should have beat him. He is beneath you :whistling: but thats just one of them things. One of lifes "kick you square in the balls" moments. it just dont make sense.

If you REALLY want me, you better think long and hard.

Cos I like long and hard


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> well to be perfectly honest I am surprised there is not an update from the house of wee.
> 
> There were developments tonight, boy were there developments.
> 
> ...


CXbGanjZ46U[/MEDIA]]








rs007 said:


> "seriously? Aint nothin but a little MMA training is all" he says back, never breaking eye contact once.
> 
> At that, weeman was coming back from the toilet, so I had to cut off the conversation, but damn could you feel the electricity, the place was CHARGED, Im talking 1.21gigawatts right here.
> 
> ...


Ramsay....

Demi is sounding pretty darned attractive.....

But heres the thing.

He can't be.

He is GINGER!!

Have a word wi' yersel' boyo!!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

He's not a full blood ginger Zara.

The well groomed hair on his head is a dark burnt ginger which in the right light could be mistaken for a masculine dark brown colour. His skin lacks that pasty ginger milk bottle effect......not even a seasoning of freckles. totally flawless.

I would even bet that he doesn't have ginger pubes. That's the holy grail of being a half blood ginger is it not? Its like the Blade of the Vampire world! The day walker!

Yes, if he was to grow a beard and let his well groomed appearance slip for a second, a ginger beard would ensue, but hes far too good to let that happen. Brian doesn't keep things as tight though 

Next time I need a spot, I'm asking the Demi. Even a split second of eye contact with his masculine good looks and two words from that deep penetrating voice would be enough to spur you on at least 3 more reps than where failure should be. He's that good!

I dont blame you RS and i want to train with you and Demi. He needs a real name though. Demi isnt going to cut it now he has our respect and following


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

pricelsss ramsey... .....fcuking priceless mate... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....i actually cried laughing...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:......


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

ROFL!!! rams thats fkin priceless!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

WHAT A HIGHJACK, very good RS :lol: :lol:

Now to name the beast....seeing as a comparison was made between James Bond and Demi....I'm thinking somewhere along the lines of...

*007* *Ginge* :lol: :lol: 

It would also work well if we kept the Demi-Ginge thing going....

Clcik play and every time he says the line, imagine - My name's Ginge.....Demi-Ginge :thumb:

A6Wi8xN_-5A[/MEDIA]]


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bastrds,i'm off to eat something then give my thruppence worth.

cvnts.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> bastrds,i'm off to eat something then give my thruppence worth.
> 
> cvnts.


No need weeman....thinks rammers has covered everything we need to hear:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> bastrds,i'm off to eat something then give my thruppence worth.
> 
> cvnts.


how much are you having to eat weeman?... :whistling: .....


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

*We All Want Weeman Alpha Update!*


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry,got sidetracked with the kids,then guitar hero Metallica lol will get it done today at some point,maybe a double whammy being as we are training chest tonight


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i saw this and thought of you Bri....


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> sorry,got sidetracked with the kids,then guitar hero Metallica lol will get it done today at some point,maybe a double whammy being as we are training chest tonight


Guitar Hero....what a game....especially when you're drunk...or in the same mind set anyway! :lol:



Slamdog said:


> i saw this and thought of you Bri....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!!! Very good mate


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gotta say i think Weeman brought his A GAME to the gym tonight....skintight painted on black tshirt looking rather buff doing chest and triceps

Problem though.....

Demi Ginge didnt appear tonight. Has Weeman Peaked too early this week leaving himself burnt out and vunerable for when demi appears in a few nights time carbed up, in designer gear and pumping the gunz?

I think this may prove to be a schoolboy error tonight Weeman.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Its alright having an intelligent debate about protein..... :whistling:

but back to the serious buisness.... :whistling:

when your ready weeman


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I bet he got sidetracked again :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

SALKev said:


> I bet he got sidetracked again :whistling:


does seem to happen alot recently doesnt it..... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Team1 said:


> He's not a full blood ginger Zara.
> 
> The well groomed hair on his head is a dark burnt ginger which in the right light could be mistaken for a masculine dark brown colour. His skin lacks that pasty ginger milk bottle effect......not even a seasoning of freckles. totally flawless.
> 
> ...


What with that and the "optimus prime voice" Ramsay mentioned.... am getting a mental picture of "Drake" in Blade Trilogy....  :lol:



SALKev said:


> I bet he got sidetracked again :whistling:


I hear he's back in "The Pod" breathing pure oxygen, with an IV line trickle feeding him GH, the purest 22-amino acid human profile protein and timed released microfiltered maltodextrin and dextrose in a 50/50 split.... And there he shall remain until the next anticipated meeting :cool2:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> does seem to happen alot recently doesnt it..... :whistling:


my thoughts exactly :beer:



Zara-Leoni said:


> I hear he's back in "The Pod" breathing pure oxygen, with an IV line trickle feeding him GH, the purest 22-amino acid human profile protein and timed released microfiltered maltodextrin and dextrose in a 50/50 split.... And there he shall remain until the next anticipated meeting :cool2:


....while 007 Ginge is taking holidays, picking up beautiful women, shooting bad guys and arrives tommorow in top form :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I hear he's back in "The Pod" breathing pure oxygen, with an IV line trickle feeding him GH, the purest 22-amino acid human profile protein and timed released microfiltered maltodextrin and dextrose in a 50/50 split.... And there he shall remain until the next anticipated meeting :cool2:


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Developments last night

I arrive at the gym and see RS007 but No Weeman.

But wait!!!!!!!

RS is standing giggling and being all touchy feely with someone. On closer inspection i realised i should have known - DEMI-GINGE & RS007 HITTING IT OFF BIG TIME!!!

I rushed to the changing rooms to grab my phone to take a sneaky pic of the betrayal but realised it was the only night i can ever rememebr forgettign to lift my bloody phone. Damn it!

They were all over each other. It was hard to let **** like that slide as Weeman is a mate you know! But getting in the middle of love trianges only gets you hurt so i kept out.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Developments last night
> 
> I arrive at the gym and see RS007 but No Weeman.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:........oh sorry i mean... :nono: ... :whistling: ..............

was ramsey sharing his fray bentos to?.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Rab is just being like your girlfriends little vindictive bitchy pal. The one that tells your girlfriend youve been eyeing other birds just to get you into bother. Or, to get you dumped because she wants you for herself.

You sour little cow Rab!!! You want me!!

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nah what really happened was this, half-session Rab can't know the real story becasue he only wandered in half way through, and, spent the next 15 minutes poncing about with his airlats on full :lol:

It was quite sad really. I suppose this day had to come, we all knew it would, but you just put it to the back of your mind, you know?

I guess people who have that whirlwind romance while on holiday or whatever must feel a bit like I did last night - that feeling of dread because you know it must end, that it was only ever for the moment.

And so, it came to pass that while I was on the iso row machine repping out with a paltry 4 plates with one hand, and taking a drink of Um Bongo with my other hand, that I caught demi's eye in the mirror in front of me. He was walking up behind me.

I turned to face him, putting down my black pudding supper gently as I did so.

"allright" I said, feeling that something was wrong. He looked sullen, like a beaten man.

"I might as well just say it, no point delaying the pain. I need to leave."

At this point, East 17s momentous masterpiece "Stay Another Day" started playing in the background. I thought it was just in my head, but it was in fact just Rab putting on his incredibly gay training CD.

"what do you mean, we have a good thing going here???" I said, my chest racking with deep sobs.

"I just need to go. My contracts up. Heading down South. Got to go where the money is." He said, matter of factly, coldly.

"but but but" is all I could say, my bottom lip quivering like Rabs ass when he squats.

And that was that.

Over. Done. Finito.

All that is left is to pick up the pieces and move on.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: ^^


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

It can't end like this!!!! No final show down.... No "you are truely a great champion".... No "you have won the battle but you will not win the war".... No big finalle where they come together and tag team a super human one armed Hulk with a front double double bi?

If the film Titanic ended as poorly as this they'd have missed the iceburg and Leo wouldn't have died and they'd have got married and had kids 'n' sh1t.

Find out where he's going and make Weeman persue him.... if he's going south it could work out well for the Wee/Demi vs one armed Hulk showdown.


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

what??? finished??? it cant be!!! lol!!! this was just gettin really good!!!lol


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

There are always going to be doubts about whether weeman could have taken the Demi now. All I can go buy now is Ramsay's opinion and something tells me that Demi had something special about him.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

It just depends what you are after.

If your thing is a baldy ginge who can shift monstrous poundage, has big site injected gunnage, and a distinct aroma of pis$ about him, then you will back weeman all the way.

If your thing is a suave almost-not-ginge ginge, with a voice that empties knickers faster dysentery, rippling athletic physique and a definite ability to handle himself, then you will back Demi.

I will miss him.

Actually, I miss weeman, where the fk is he, bet he's gone and got his fkn internet cut off again!!!


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> It just depends what you are after.
> 
> If your thing is a baldy ginge who can shift monstrous poundage, has big site injected gunnage, and a distinct aroma of pis$ about him, then you will back weeman all the way.
> 
> ...


Baldy ginges are ten a penny round my way, I need some dysentery up in my motherfvcking shit!


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

this was a f*cking brilliant read mate i am still buckling now 15miutes later!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

:lol: Um Bongo...that got me laughing...!!

I bet 007 Ginge is actually seeing what reaction he'll get out of you :whistling: he'll be back for more, fear not!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> It just depends what you are after.
> 
> If your thing is a baldy ginge who can shift monstrous poundage, has big site injected gunnage, and a distinct aroma of pis$ about him, then you will back weeman all the way.
> 
> ...


*packing bags and heading south for the winter.....*

Yeah yeah..... I'm a fickle, disloyal, shallow little mare.

So sue me....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Well well well,you bunch of ship jumping turn coats,i dont update the thread and give my turn of events on the situ and all you fkers are worshipping demi like he's a god.

Well what you gnr do now huh? he's GONE!

Contract up,aye right,he fkn couldnt believe the turn around that i made more like and just a glimpse at the beginning stages of me getting my groove back on was enough to do the job,yeah so he tried to pull the 'lets be friends' card......yeah lets be friends in that straight guy pretending to an HB10 that he's gay so he can befriend her and get inside her head kind of way,Rams took the bait off that mofo like the guy was offering his fat ass the last marsbar on earth,he ate up demi's words without even unwrapping them,like a giddy school boy getting attention from the class hotty.

Turn my back for a second.tut tut.

Has to be said tho,the weeks events could have turned on me,funny how fate guides your path,Wednesday night i couldnt be at the gym as i had to spend the night babysitting whilst Mrs wee went out to see one of her 'girlfriends',i had to go down the gym early in the day to demolish my back myself....it was so demotivational,no one around to view my might in action,almost felt pointless if not for the fact that i had in my minds eye the fire burning to make sure i was just that bit more incredible by the next time demi was gner lock guns with me.

Things took a funny turn after that session tho,went home,put kids to bed and went online,browsing for HB's to snare for some fun at a later date,gets a phonecall from Mrs Wee and BOOOOM just like that get informed that i will in fact be the man meat in an HB10 sandwich in a cpl hours. :thumb:

Whats a Weeman to do:rolleyes: its all in a days work i guess....

Fast forward 12 hours or so,post HB hoedown,and I am feeling a very very rough Weeman indeed:cursing: choices had to be made throughout the night,eat to keep on my roll,or dont eat and be the meat in a two girl roll,being the mongrel you all know i am there wasnt really any choice to be made,sometimes you have to sacrifice a little in this life,and there was little bits of my sacrifice spattered all over the place :lol:

Decided to step on the scales once our visitor had gone back home,god damn,10lbs dropped off through the night:cursing:

Now yes i was vascular and tight,but i was as flat as roadkill,not even siteing the guns was gner get me out of this one,i needed vast carb intake,STAT!!!

Problem was due to a night spent with no sleep,physical output and rec drugs,appetite was zero and stomach felt pea sized. :angry:

Quite a situation,things also made worse by the fact that i had to be in some sort of coherent state of awesome as i was going to visit mine and Rams sponsor later in the day.

Things looked grim.

That is until i went to the local Iceland,special offer,'zade 8 bottles for much cheapness,so got 3 packs home,spiked some slin and banged in 3 bottles of the orangey goodness.

sssssSSSSSS*SSSSSSSSSpppppp*ffffffffffffffffffff

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

i was too depleted!!! emergency carb up protocol wasnt working.

Then due to sugar spike it was causing me to crash bad,couple that with the zero sleep i'd had and i felt like car crash about to happen.:no:

Only one thing for it,on the phone to my friendly neighbourhood stim man and within 15 minutes i was a new (all be it still flat as fuk) Weeman. :blink:

How to sort the flatness issue,well due to owning a wide array of spray on tops i decided to go for a sneaky approach,were one that cut the blood off to the guns and wear a 'normal' (i have one or two) t shirt on top,thus giving the illusion of guns being hencher than they at first seem,a move i havent had to use since the pipes were 17'' when i was 12 years old.

On the way up to see mister Extreme Nutrition was when Rams decided to drop the bombshell about him cheating on me with demi,it was emotional,it was one of those crossroads many couples come to in a relationship,the bitch had cheated on me,do i forgive him and try and put it behind us,it would certainly be easier to do what with Demi moving south to pastures new where he might stand a chance at being the number one hench in a gym,but i'm not without emotion people,yeah i know i am pretty fkn awesome,champion of muscle,layer of fems and all that sh1t.....but i had my feelings hurt,and that stung.:sad:

In the end Rams appealed to my softer nature,his begging my forgiveness between sobs was not a joy to see,especially as he was dribbling the packet of Thorntons toffee from his mouth all over the place like a 5 year old kid taking a scolding from its mother in public,but those puppy dog eyes of his won me over in the end. :wub:

Whats a guy supposed to do,he puts up with me and my constant whoring with women,guess he had to find out if the grass is greener eventually,imagine his surprise when the grass turned out to be a barren desert compared to what he was used to,i took this on board,and chocked up another victory to myself in a self contented way. :thumbup1:

So where does this leave us in the grand scheme of things now?

Should this come to an end or do i find someone else to (pick on) do battle with in the gym?.........

Hmmmmmmmmm

Team1.......he HAS began to creep onto the old radar,think maybe its time someone got their baptism of fire.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats a Baptism of fire? Dunno if i like the sound of that! 

While your the meat in a HB10 sanny, training, growing, improving, closing the gap :lol

Thing is see...It looks like you have won this war with Demi...but it has showed me something...something you might not want to hear, but the truth hurts.

I think Weeman is now in the final stages of being Alpha. Its a bit like watching an old Silverback trying to fight all the younger upcomers....and taking a bit of an ass kicking...but just hanging on, bloodied and batterd. Hanging on for one more day of glory.

Its a bit like Sick boys theory of life in trainspotting -






Once you lose it mate - Its gone forever. Just be careful


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Whats a Baptism of fire? Dunno if i like the sound of that!
> 
> While your the meat in a HB10 sanny, training, growing, improving, closing the gap :lol
> 
> ...


ooooooooh this sh1t just got ramped up :lol: .....

:rockon: team1..... :thumb:

Are you ramseys type by any chance?.... :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Before i address th eteam1 upstart i'd like to take a moment to dedicate this video to my homeboy rs007,both of us were to blame for the way things went down in the end mate,tho if anything,i guess,i should take the blame for allowing things to get so out of hand,became complacent with you,neglected you......

Allow me to don my 70's fro,beard and chest wig,get my groove on and let you know honey.......

t8NVQ0iao0g[/MEDIA]]





yeah baby,you know i got that dance goin on and everything right now.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Im sure i heard ramsey singing this the other day weeman:whistling:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I think you two lovebirds have both learnt a lesson this week. True love is a powerful thing and when it exists between two handsome men then nothing should come between it.

Watch out for team1, he's a hot little chicken ripe for a good plucking. He's got his eye on Ramsay and now that the big man has cheated once maybe his eyes will be wandering more.

I suggest awesome displays of gunnage at every opportunity to restore your alpha status in the gym. You don't want to end up like Malcolm MacLaren, Charlie Nicolas, or Elvis Pressley.



<div class=


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Whats a Baptism of fire? Dunno if i like the sound of that!
> 
> While your the meat in a HB10 sanny, training, growing, improving, closing the gap :lol
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

aaaaaaaah Rab Rab Rab.........it takes having lost it all before to know what suffering is,this is how proper champions of the worldiverse are created,and its how we stay on top.

I've been to the depths my friend,and almost paid another fleeting visit with the whole demi-ginge scenario of late.

But i have come out the other side stronger,better and most importantly.....hungrier.........




:beer:

chase me big boy chase me


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh FFS I thought this thread would just die in the face, how wrong was I

:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Oh FFS I thought this thread would just die in the face, how wrong was I
> 
> :lol:


no way baby,not yet anyway......

vAhKf_Ro4ZU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

ITS THE RETURN OF THE DEMI!!!!!!!

Arrived at the gym tonight and was faced with a sight to behold. Something beautiful. Something AWESOME infact - Demi was there in all his Glory.

I might be bias being a Demi fan, but to me he was looking bigger, leaner and had a funky new hair doo - Some blonde highlights/streaks.

Weeman and RS wern't training tonight but man am i lookign forward to Weeman stepping in there for the showdown

As soon as i walked in ans seen Demi i had to text Weeman straight away to let him know he's back lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh






PS Bri ran and locked himself in toilet when you texted........refuses to come out:rolleyes:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL. Coward!

Hope your feeling a bit better Ser. Get well soon x


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Team1 said:


> ITS THE RETURN OF THE DEMI!!!!!!!
> 
> Arrived at the gym tonight and was faced with a sight to behold. Something beautiful. Something AWESOME infact - Demi was there in all his Glory.
> 
> ...


Demi is back because he loves Ramsay:lol: Here's a song from Demi



<div class=


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sh1t. :cursing:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Yessssssss, i knew it couldn't end like that.

Weeman, flat is not an option anymore you nearly let rams slip away once. Turn up depleted and all could well be lost.

I for one am in camp Weeman, don't let me down buddy.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

After Seeing how good Demi was looking last night Cheese, i think your backing the outsider here. Some might even say the 100 to 1 shot infact!

He has it set now does the Demi. Leaner, Bigger and a cool hair doo just to set it all off!

Weeman - The end is Nigh!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheese knows not to doubt,his loyalty is touching (lovin you bro)

Ok need to get a plan in order here,now over the last few weeks i have admitadly slipped into a less impressive version of myself due to money issues and getting priorities in place for kids xmas......i have slipped down to an almost mortal looking 220lbs from 236lbs:crying:

Now due to the gloating heads up text i got from Team1 last night:lol: i am able to set seperate stages of preparation,today involves intricate timing,an hour ago before Mrs Wee left to go shopping i had her insert tricep site shots so guns should be suitably on there way to swolerisation by gym time tonight,around 600g+ carbs will have been consumed in the form of 'zade and white rice/bagels,critically i need my music montage's to pull this off,i already have the Team America soundtrack on and it shall be followed by Mettalica' live with the San Fransisco Symphony Orchestra dvd,after that if needed then a top up with some 'maiden and a little Ac/DC to cap things off.

And as for hair,well lets face it,hair is for gays,all hair shall be removed.

Gym time is 5pm onwards,bodyweight ETA circa 230 stimmed up lbs.

Now i just gotta make sure my wingman rs007 has got my back and shed any longing he had for demi and his 'cool new hair' and remember who it is that butters his ass crack.

Its game time people.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

We need Weeman to come through, if only to save the sanity of Rams.

The poor blighter doesn't know whether he's coming or going he needs stability, lately he's been roaming the board like a lost soul.

He needs Weeman to get his sh1t together and reinstate his authority, in the process rs007 affections will be re-established.

Win-win situation and i think weeman knows the importance of the next few weeks. He's even arranging his music! that shows his commitment if nothing else.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

lol I was thinking of this thread this week....

We have a new member at the gym and he is THE most violently bright ginger thing I have ever set eyes on in my life. He literally has hair the colour of Irn Bru


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Violent ginger hair is worse than a GIANT mole. You just cant stop staring at it!

Id put a complaint in Zara!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Be still, my beating heart!!!!!

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Poetic

Im tempted to train tonight (even although its a night off and have things to do) just to see what happens here!

Weeman better hand cuff himself to RS incase he goes astray while he is at the toilet checking out the gunz, or having a carb infusion in the changing rooms


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Its allright Rab, its Brian that carries and rations me my pre, during and post workout meals, so I wont stray far. I always was a sucker for a black pudding supper with broon sauce, he knows just how to get me where he wants the bugger.


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

oooh!!! its back on again!!! yeesss!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Yessssssss, i knew it couldn't end like that.
> 
> Weeman, flat is not an option anymore you nearly let rams slip away once. Turn up depleted and all could well be lost.
> 
> I for one am in camp Weeman, don't let me down buddy.


You fcuking turncoat cheese...you sent me a PM saying DEMI was your knew hero.... :whistling: ......................


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Weeman its not true i... er... don't even know how to PM.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Violent ginger hair is worse than a GIANT mole. You just cant stop staring at it!
> 
> Id put a complaint in Zara!


If it was a female ginge I'd be shouting for segregation., but as he's using the male changing facilities I dnt care 

Had that skin tone too.... training in the cold everyones cheeks go pink. His entire coupon - every inch - was bright purple/puce :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

IT'S BACK!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol I was thinking of this thread this week....
> 
> We have a new member at the gym and he is THE most violently bright ginger thing I have ever set eyes on in my life. He literally has hair the colour of Irn Bru


eeewwww,even i,a brethren of ginge,stare in disgust at the thorough bred 'Bru ginges,it does actually hurt the eyes,even mine:lol:



Team1 said:


> Violent ginger hair is worse than a GIANT mole. You just cant stop staring at it!
> 
> Id put a complaint in Zara!


Thats so true,i actually went to take a pic of one of the most gingeriest kids i'd ever seen in my life in the supermarket the other night,i honestly felt like taking him up to the butchers counter to do the little fella a favour,was gnr take pic of him on phone and post it here,but i didnt have the heart.

need to shoot more test.



rs007 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Be still, my beating heart!!!!!
> 
> :wub: :wub: :wub:


Steady yourself bubba butt,you aint even set eyes on him yet.



Team1 said:


> Poetic
> 
> Im tempted to train tonight (even although its a night off and have things to do) just to see what happens here!
> 
> Weeman better hand cuff himself to RS incase he goes astray while he is at the toilet checking out the gunz, or having a carb infusion in the changing rooms


There was no need,i showed up full to bursting,gym was so cold you could see your breath hanging in the air and i was so damn scorching hot from all the carbs and stims that the steam was bellowing off me the whole session (for that human torch effect) but alas,it was a waste of a clean skin tight t,no matter,now i know that i must be nothing less than awesome at all times again i am in constant state of red alert,i can only look better with each passing day. :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Its allright Rab, its Brian that carries and rations me my pre, during and post workout meals, so I wont stray far. I always was a sucker for a black pudding supper with broon sauce, he knows just how to get me where he wants the bugger.


Yep,and due to Rams not knowing where i purchase the black pudding of spicey wonderment he has no choice but to stick with me.

Unless Demi produces a tasty morsel to tempt the plastic one away from me(again)



kitt81 said:


> oooh!!! its back on again!!! yeesss!!


yep,and just in time for crimbimbo,its a xmas interginge fest!!



RJ68 said:


> You fcuking turncoat cheese...you sent me a PM saying DEMI was your knew hero.... :whistling: ......................


oooooooooooooh reeeeeeeeeeally......i'll require screen shot of said pm (or a hefty bribe is preferable)



Zara-Leoni said:


> If it was a female ginge I'd be shouting for segregation., but as he's using the male changing facilities I dnt care
> 
> Had that skin tone too.... training in the cold everyones cheeks go pink. His entire coupon - every inch - was bright purple/puce :lol:


And you'd be damn right asking for segregation too,its not fun for us Ginges to mingle with you normal colour'ds either you know,what with flaunting healthy glows,not having people be sick in your face,we kind of grow accustomed to it.

LMFAO at the purple/puce description,thankfully i go supernova when training and due to gear abuse blood pressure takes care of healthy glow,thus fitting me in amongst the norms.:laugh:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im going to train now.

Will report back on any Demi activity and my prediction of whether he can take Weeman out and claim Rammers as his own!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

HE's BAAAACKKK!!!

The Demi has returned.

I seen him in last wekk but ddnt think much of it..cameo apearance i thought, but i also seen him in this week again..sporting a highlighed demiginge haircut looking big and buff

Just to top it off...I overheard him talking to a source at the gym about Tren..Hes hitting the gear hard to take on the Weeman in his home turf!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Get some pics :lol:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Does Weeman know??? :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I ment to tell him at the gym tonight but forgot

This is the best way but....telling someone something to their face is so 1997. Tinternet is the way forward :lol


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

ROUND 2!!! :laugh:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I haven't a clue wtf the OP was saying 90% the time but I think it was effing funny.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

pariah said:


> I haven't a clue wtf the OP was saying 90% the time but I think it was effing funny.


Gingish mothafvcka, do you speak it?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh i know he's back (been speaking to him for last few weeks,super nice guy) but i am ready for the rematch of battle of the buff ginga bods,as Rams will clarify i had vascularity on my quads poking thru my baggies the other night doing legs,i'm fluctuating to 234lbs and awaiting iminent arrival of plentiful amounts of ghrp6 and grf1.

its aaaawn.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> (been speaking to him for last few weeks,super nice guy)


What the fcuk is this?????.....

Is this like a double bluff thing,where you keep your enemys real close to you?....:laugh:....


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

weeman said:


> oh i know he's back (*been speaking to him for last few weeks,super nice guy*) but i am ready for the rematch of battle of the buff ginga bods,as Rams will clarify i had vascularity on my quads poking thru my baggies the other night doing legs,i'm fluctuating to 234lbs and awaiting iminent arrival of plentiful amounts of ghrp6 and grf1.
> 
> its aaaawn.


 :cursing:negged. :lol: Of course he's nice, he's ginger.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep your friends close, your enemies closer.

What a boll0cks saying that is :lol:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer.
> 
> What a boll0cks saying that is :lol:


Not if you bum all your enemies :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> Not if you bum all your enemies :lol:


I can see it now -

'Enemy Bumming'

A new category on YouPorn.

Inspired by Spriggen, created by weeman.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

SALKev said:


> I can see it now -
> 
> 'Enemy Bumming'
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

weeman said:


> Last night at the gym i got in a bit of a battle that i felt i had to share with you,Rams and i were due in to do shoulders and biceps.
> 
> Was a typical Tuesday night,loaded with teams of bicep boys,matching vests and smooth metrosexual spikey hair do's,congratulating each other with gangsta handshakes everytime they managed to complete a set of 60kg bench press with half reps:cursing:
> 
> ...


that is f*ckin legendary

i need a training partner


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Class !


----------



## richh (Feb 7, 2009)

Just read this for the first time! Awesome story, the music was also perfectly timed, song ended as I read the last word! Reps!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Really should up date this at some point,times have changed,demi has moved on,Rab and Rams having been strutting around in contest prepped henchity for many a week,i'm almost halfway thru my own,summers here aaaaaaah the tales to be told........


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i can't believe i haven't seen this before!

i laughed so hard i nearly dropped my nap 50's in my VO5 extreme hold hair gel!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im growing fast, weeman is getting depleted even faster and im going to take him out

Just to make the board aware of this so they know when he stops posting from a severe tricep laceration to the face

He deserves it for everything he put me through during prep. I hate him and im emotionally damaged from it :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Quite possibly the best thing I have ever read. The Rocky tune made me well up....

I even read it from there in time so I could finish it properly. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bumping this by request 

i even laughed rereading this,fkn hell i have too much time on my hands at times lmao


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

mate your nuts :laugh:, loads of laughs reading that  :lol:


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Very funny and will subscribe to keep up...


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

weeman said:


> *bumping this by request*
> 
> i even laughed rereading this,fkn hell i have too much time on my hands at times lmao


u lie, u just like the attention don't ya bud :tongue:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

WEEMAN ... on a 24 hr fast ....but this has made it a good day.. tried explaining why i was laughing to my gf but she doesnt understand .... beautiful writing lol.... Rams eating refrences made me **** ma self


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

What a post - Amazing 

Best read for a long time.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

weeman if you need the fat bloke in the background to come and help dispose of this ginge imposter to the throne of ginge give me a call ive got your back buddy


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Great bump. I wasn't on here when this was posted originally and its cracked me up. Nice one.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> WEEMAN ... on a 24 hr fast ....but this has made it a good day.. tried explaining why i was laughing to my gf but she doesnt understand .... beautiful writing lol.... Rams eating refrences made me **** ma self





Gee-Spot said:


> What a post - Amazing
> 
> Best read for a long time.


lol cheers guys,just telling it like it is 



bigbear21 said:


> weeman if you need the fat bloke in the background to come and help dispose of this ginge imposter to the throne of ginge give me a call ive got your back buddy


mate should he show up again,i got you on speed dial:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> Great bump. I wasn't on here when this was posted originally and its cracked me up. Nice one.


cheers mate,nice to have a laugh on a sunday morn


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA that sent me into a non-stop-can't stop laugh out loud caper lol funny write up mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive heard he met a girl in england dyed his hair gave up training never to be seen again......Dont know what happened to Demi-ginge though.... :whistling: ......:laugh:

One of the funniest threads ever.....****ing funny when you first posted it weeman....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry to drag up a really old thread.....

But this was one of the funniest threads ive ever seen on here.....just the opening post had me crying......well worth a read,the whole thread is funny if you got a spare hour or so....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

just logged in here for the first time in a loooooooong time and i cant believe i am still getting rep comments for this thread lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

This thread is funny as fcuk man

If you wasn't ginger I would have repped you as well but I couldn't bring myself to do it lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> This thread is funny as fcuk man
> 
> If you wasn't ginger I would have repped you as well but I couldn't bring myself to do it lol


Dont rep gingers mate, it only encourages them


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh you pair of fukers,am back 5 minutes and already the ginga hating on me has began!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

weeman said:


> oh you pair of fukers,am back 5 minutes and already the ginga hating on me has began!!


stroked ur ego enough b4 u came back on, got to take u back down a peg  its only fair


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah true i guess,awesomeness such as my own does need a bit of balance,hence why i got made a ginge,just to ground me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> This thread is funny as fcuk man
> 
> If you wasn't ginger I would have repped you as well but I couldn't bring myself to do it lol


Pr1ck!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oh no theres fvckin 2 of em now, it really stinks of pi55


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> oh no theres fvckin 2 of em now, it really stinks of pi55


Eat sh1t mortals we are multiplying!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

weeman said:


> yeah true i guess,awesomeness such as my own does need a bit of balance,hence why i got made a ginge,just to ground me lol


well that didnt work so it must have been so the rest of us could still be superior even with smaller guns


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Eat sh1t mortals we are multiplying!!


go and wash that p!ss out your hair will you


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hoorah!! we are uniting for a mass ukm take over,i am handing out free mt2 as i type so we can do it incognito,prepare people!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

weeman said:


> hoorah!! we are uniting for a mass ukm take over,i am handing out free mt2 as i type so we can do it incognito,prepare people!!!


About time I had some back up against these skinny cnuts!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

all the mt2 and just for men in the world wont get the stink of ammonia from ya's, we will know ur coming


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Brilliant.

But could you be a bit more descriptive next time please?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> all the mt2 and just for men in the world wont get the stink of ammonia from ya's, we will know ur coming


Be hard to notice it over the smell of fried chicken oozing from you and Brenda


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

weeman said:


> hoorah!! we are uniting for a mass ukm take over,i am handing out free mt2 as i type so we can do it incognito,prepare people!!!


And how exactly do you expect me to get benefits from that?..... come on weefella


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ginger Ben said:


> About time I had some back up against these skinny cnuts!


i got your back bro,we just need to call in big jim now for reinforcements too.



Fatstuff said:


> all the mt2 and just for men in the world wont get the stink of ammonia from ya's, we will know ur coming


bleach and glade plug ins give us temporary reprieve mate,enough time to impregnate your women and spread our disease mwuhahahahahaha



luther1 said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> But could you be a bit more descriptive next time please?


i'll try lol

i do tend to get a bit carried away eh lol it got worse as the thread went on if i remember correctly lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Be hard to notice it over the smell of fried chicken oozing from you and Brenda


especially the cocoa butter and papaya coming from breda


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Be hard to notice it over the smell of fried chicken oozing from you and Brenda


Rather smell of kfc then p!ss to be fair mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> especially the cocoa butter and papaya coming from breda


Dont forget the ble magic and brut you cnut


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Breda said:


> And how exactly do you expect me to get benefits from that?..... come on weefella


its a racial thing mate,black men and gingers are connected bro,you ever felt the texture of a pure breed ginges hair?it aint no coincidence its got the same feel mate,unite brother UNITE!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> especially the cocoa butter and papaya coming from breda


with a background note of reggae, reggae sauce


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

weeman said:


> its a racial thing mate,black men and gingers are connected bro,you ever felt the texture of a pure breed ginges hair?it aint no coincidence its got the same feel mate,unite brother UNITE!!!


This is powerful stuff, will he convert him??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Breda said:


> Rather smell of kfc then p!ss to be fair mate


thats a fair point tbf :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Dont forget the ble magic and brut you cnut


i was trying to think of that blue magic, i knew it was blue something, i need to brush up on my racial slurs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

actually thats right blacks, gingers and albinos got the same hair


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

weeman said:


> its a racial thing mate,black men and gingers are connected bro,you ever felt the texture of a pure breed ginges hair?it aint no coincidence its got the same feel mate,unite brother UNITE!!!


never wanted to get that close to you [email protected] tbh mate but we can unite from afar.... out of smelling range lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> never wanted to get that close to you [email protected] tbh mate but we can unite from afar.... out of smelling range lol


Just dont procreate for fvcks sake


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Breda said:


> never wanted to get that close to you [email protected] tbh mate but we can unite from afar.... out of smelling range lol


thats fair enough mate,even my kids have a segregation line from me so they dont need to smell the amaonia from me,tough lovin i tell ya.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> actually thats right blacks, gingers and albinos got the same hair


and to think you're a honourary black member... i'm startin to doubt you bro


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Just dont procreate for fvcks sake
> 
> View attachment 69213


lmfao reps for that!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> thats a fair point tbf :lol:


As if your back mate WOOOOO. Where you been???


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it that this is back! :cowboy:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> and to think you're a honourary black member... i'm startin to doubt you bro


honorary ****** mate, u lot love me, i am like catnip to black ppl:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Wait until I release this fvcker on you mortals with your nice smelling hair and sunburn free skin!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i was trying to think of that blue magic, i knew it was blue something, i need to brush up on my racial slurs


you need to brush up on your blackness man



Fatstuff said:


> actually thats right blacks, gingers and albinos got the same hair


oh and NEGGED..... i forgot



weeman said:


> thats fair enough mate,even my kids have a segregation line from me so they dont need to smell the amaonia from me,tough lovin i tell ya.


Smart kids mate, they sound like they'll br productive members of society


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> As if your back mate WOOOOO. Where you been???


just lost in life mate,also mod on another board now so have spent a lot of time there,will jump over here more often again now tho


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> just lost in life mate,also mod on another board now so have spent a lot of time there,will jump over here more often again now tho


Good to here mate, get Rams back too. Hope everything is good.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, bring Rams.

And a few of the really funny f*ckers too (you know who they are).

:cowboy:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think rams is coming on in the new year, start another journal


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Ginger racism ruins lives  Vote yes on the 18th dec anti ginger campaign..


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)




----------

